# Share tips



## M7 ATW

Evening everyone,

There seems to be quite a few savvy investors on this forum and therefore thought it might be good to put any potentially good companies/tips on one thread. Obviously it would require people to do there own research, but may be useful to share research/opinions etc.


----------



## freon warrior

Treat any share tips on a forum with due diligence as they say. I look for companies with rising profits, low debt, not more than 3 times full year profits and a market cap of no more the 15 times full year profits, as a starting point.

I know its not a tip, sorry about that


----------



## qwertyuiop

I've got a tip! Look both ways when crossin the road!
nah! only kiddin
Preparation is the key,It does'nt have to cost the earth,t-cut might not be cutting edge (no pun intended) but it DOES the job and does it cheaply.
The longer you leave the wax before polishin off the better the finish,I left Megs NXT over two hours and got improved results(obviously there will be a limit to this)


----------



## JoeAVS1

On the same silly note, here's a tip:

Don't eat yellow snow!

No, seriously it would be great to see some good saving ideas/companies and dealings people have had with them.

Joe


----------



## M7 ATW

freon warrior said:


> Treat any share tips on a forum with due diligence as they say. I look for companies with rising profits, low debt, not more than 3 times full year profits and a market cap of no more the 15 times full year profits, as a starting point.
> 
> I know its not a tip, sorry about that[/QUOTE
> 
> Is there any paticular types of companies you usually go for i.e. oil, gold etc?


----------



## freon warrior

I used to have too many AIM resources stock in my portfolio, far too volatile. This year technology stocks have been the most successful for me, companies like CCC, and Spirent. I still have Some oil and gold, EGU and Petrofac but my portfolio is much more diverse now, and far fewer companies. I don't get involved in small pharmaceuticals, consume too much cash for little reward.

I use the 'Naked Trader' style of share investing which has served me well. http://www.nakedtrader.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## never ready

Will second Spirent, had a spread bet open on them for a while, every time I think about locking in my profit it picks up again.

Tip: cut your losses early but let your profits run


----------



## freon warrior

never ready said:


> Tip: cut your losses early but let your profits run


Yes agree, stop losses are a must, 10% for me.


----------



## giarc

I was going to say freon you sound like the naked trader himself lol. Just read the books mate, and try not to over analyse everything... sometimes your gut feeling is better! (or losses you everything!)


----------



## freon warrior

giarc said:


> I was going to say freon you sound like the naked trader himself lol. Just read the books mate, and try not to over analyse everything... sometimes your gut feeling is better! (or losses you everything!)


Thank you. Go to one of his seminars and you learn even more! I am afraid gut instincts on Dart group a while back, lost me 25% before I could activate a stop loss.


----------



## giarc

Ah thats a shame mate, stop losses are the only way forward I guess. That said my leading share was bought on gut feeling, so I wouldn't rule it out 100% (just add it to in with the other calculations!)


----------



## freon warrior

giarc said:


> (just add it to in with the other calculations!)


Agreed:thumb:


----------



## mba

I am currently in JLP (Jubilee Platinum) current price 36.5p a share, the merger with BRR (Braemore Reseources) is due for Court approval on 28th October (shareholders already voted 90+% in favour).

Do some research in to the combined benefits of the 2 companies and you will see theis is set to rise. They will be the only mining company that has exclusive access to be able to smelt chrome rich extracts from the Bushveld in South Africa using the patented Conroast Technology.

Please do some research on this and make an investment when you feel comfortable


----------



## M7 ATW

Hi guys,

Anyone found any gems of late?

I'm currently looking into PYC, and is looking quite interesting so far.


----------



## rinns

Ive not had much time or cash spare of late. Sold rbs at 50odd which was a good move. Sat on pxs and got into mtv at a high - doh down 40 %. it had a good rally last week but its a boring share with little buyers. My first mistake since starting to play with shares.

My only tip is not to listen to my tips


----------



## M7 ATW

rinns said:


> Ive not had much time or cash spare of late. Sold rbs at 50odd which was a good move. Sat on pxs and got into mtv at a high - doh down 40 %. it had a good rally last week but its a boring share with little buyers. My first mistake since starting to play with shares.
> 
> My only tip is not to listen to my tips


I also got out of RBS at the right time along with Taylor Wimpey.

I wish i'd only made one mistake since playing with shares, but hopefully you learn from your mistakes.

I'm still in PXS and am hoping that we'll get the wording soon!!!!

I've also looked at Motive TV, but didn't really fancy it.


----------



## freon warrior

Thorpe Group is worth looking at, perhaps on the next dip! Watch that spread though, 6%.

Finals from September:

http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=nmona&cb=1258384965&article=39603926&symbol=L^TFW

As always DYOR.:thumb:


----------



## M7 ATW

Got into BHR over the last two weeks with an average of 0.029 in preperation for the tribunal on the 17th - lets hope it rises on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## M7 ATW

M7 ATW said:


> Got into BHR over the last two weeks with an average of 0.029 in preperation for the tribunal on the 17th - lets hope it rises on Monday/Tuesday.


Got in for a quick rise and the hearing has been deferred to the 24th March... Doh


----------



## rinns

nearly got KEA for 9pence. Sat back and in a week it hit 13p

DOH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goste

freon warrior said:


> Treat any share tips on a forum with due diligence as they say. I look for companies with rising profits, low debt, not more than 3 times full year profits and a market cap of no more the 15 times full year profits, as a starting point.


Good advice, or in other words "with gearing of no more than 20%"

A low gearing is important in identifying companies with the breathing space to expand......and make you a lot of money on the share price.

A company that has all it's assets tied up as security isn't going to go very far, very quickly.

G.


----------



## rinns

rinns said:


> nearly got KEA for 9pence. Sat back and in a week it hit 13p
> 
> DOH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


More like it hit 18p DOH and DOH !!!

Hindsight is a beutiful thing


----------



## M7 ATW

rinns said:


> More like it hit 18p DOH and DOH !!!
> 
> Hindsight is a beutiful thing


Ha ha - I also had a look at them and missed the boat.

I'e been in MTA for the last 6 months, and hopefully that will hot up soon.


----------



## tony2

Lloyds Tsb Is so low ATM they have to be worth a punt other than that Im looking at smaller businesses -Low returns and Short term but High Turnover can be profitable, Thats me for six months.....Also got some money In diamonds they are better than property ATM

Anthony


----------



## weemax

Would maybe like to buy some shares, but I am a total NOOB. Is there a site that you use to buy & sell shares? They charge you for buying selling on your behalf etc?


----------



## freon warrior

I use III Interactive Investor, very good £10 per trade. Avoid the banks as their online sites are more expensive. I have and account with NatWest too and they charge £15.

https://www.iii.co.uk/

Let us know how you get on. Perhaps have a go on a fantasy site like the Yahoo one. £100k to play with.

http://uk.fantasytrader.yahoo.net/


----------



## weemax

Thank you very much indeed m8, very helpful. I will have a good nosey once I have a bit of time later in the week.

Cheers again!


----------



## riyaz_7

I have been playing fantasy trading for a few days ! Had a good day on Friday with Niche group and a decent day today with IncaGold. Might be worth keeping an eye on ADH as they are releasing results tomorrow. I am a complete novice and I am still learning.

I have been looking at barclays stockbrokers and its £12.95 per transaction which seems ok. Any other websites worth looking at for tips/news ?


----------



## freon warrior

As above III £10 per trade. ADVFN is worth every penny, I only have the silver option but suits my style of trading. Level 2 is fine if you trade larger amounts and are at your computer 24/7. imho, obviously. I had a good day today, on shares and spreadbets.


----------



## freon warrior

riyaz_7 said:


> I have been playing fantasy trading for a few days ! Had a good day on Friday with Niche group and a decent day today with IncaGold.


So Niche up 22% and Incagold 62% today, how much have you made? Excellent returns if you had a few grand on them.:thumb:

Penny shares will bite you in the bum one day though!


----------



## weemax

Where do you get this list of all the companies for fantasy trader? lol


----------



## freon warrior

You need to know the 'epic' code. Find a company you like the look of, say Spirent, the code for that is SPT. Use the III search tool to search for other companies. Here is the summary for Spirent

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:SPT.L&it=le

Ignore the .L just use the 3 digit code in 'Fantasy'

Use the search bar on the III home page to search for more companies.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## weemax

Good stuff m8. Have ordered that book so will have a read at that & a play about for a while. Cheers again!


----------



## freon warrior

weemax said:


> Good stuff m8. Have ordered that book so will have a read at that & a play about for a while. Cheers again!


The Naked Trader one?


----------



## cloudnine

Anyone got any good tips on what to buy?? Im half tempted by a punt on RBS or Lloyds tomorrow morning if theres a further dip south


----------



## freon warrior

That is a difficult one, uncertain times at the moment, very difficult to guess the bottom. I would leave your money in the bank untill we have an idea as to the election result. I have halved my open postions this week.


----------



## freon warrior

Ok, might be a buying opportunity today.


----------



## gherkin

might be worth a look at the falkland oilers??

just out of curoisity is the £10 flat fee from iii per trade 

ie £10 charge to buy and £10 to sell (so in total £20) or is it just to buy?

Halfax who i use charge £11.95 and charge £5 to sell


----------



## rinns

gherkin said:


> might be worth a look at the falkland oilers??
> 
> just out of curoisity is the £10 flat fee from iii per trade
> 
> ie £10 charge to buy and £10 to sell (so in total £20) or is it just to buy?
> 
> Halfax who i use charge £11.95 and charge £5 to sell


Bit late in the day and a tad risky now with regards the falklands


----------



## M7 ATW

RKH went up 300% on Thursday and Friday


----------



## gherkin

indeed it did, they discovered oil of a decent quality and quanity. Brought in at 93p (bit late with Rockhopper as i've mainly concentrated on Desire and Falkland Oil and Gas) and now its at £1.45. I'm expecting it to drop off tomorrow as everyone takes their profits but hopefully it will creep back up nearer the £2 mark by the end of the week.


----------



## rinns

M7 ATW said:


> RKH went up 300% on Thursday and Friday


As i said this boat may well have sailed.


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> Ok, might be a buying opportunity today.


A good rebound today, hope some peeps got a few good buys. I had £10 per point (buy) spreadbet open from Friday. :thumb:


----------



## smbMR2

gherkin said:


> might be worth a look at the falkland oilers??
> 
> just out of curoisity is the £10 flat fee from iii per trade
> 
> ie £10 charge to buy and £10 to sell (so in total £20) or is it just to buy?
> 
> Halfax who i use charge £11.95 and charge £5 to sell


Yep that's the charges with III, have an account with them too so you need to factor the £20 in for actual profit gains...


----------



## riyaz_7

Keep an eye on RRL (range resources ltd) tomorrow morning guys, some big news coming soon from what I hear ! 

Also maybe worth a small punt on DES (desire petroleum). RKH own a portion of DES, so DES pretty much follows RKH. 

I accept no risk though! so enter at your own risk.


----------



## Estoril-5

*BP Shares*

Rather than start a new topic, i have been following BP shares and can see that they are falling due to this oil spill crisis.

Im wondering wether to buy some shares in the hope that once they cap this issue the price will start to increase.

Currently its at 480ish.......

what you think?


----------



## freon warrior

Yes I would have thought it worth while as they have dropped 25% in recent weeks. Might be an idea to wait until they sort the leak in the Gulf first though. A good long termer? but WTFDIK?


----------



## Estoril-5

surely when they sort the oil leak it will be business as usual and the stocks will rise?


----------



## freon warrior

Estoril-5 said:


> surely when they sort the oil leak it will be business as usual and the stocks will rise?


:thumb:

I bought in yesterday, 492 shares 505p.


----------



## Estoril-5

awesome, glad its working out, how many did you buy if youdont mind me asking?


----------



## freon warrior

492. Not such a good day today though! lol.


----------



## p1tse

anyone recommend a place to sign up online and dabble a little money i'm talking like £100 to start with say etc.


----------



## freon warrior

p1ste

It really is not worth dealing with a small amount. Your costs on a trade to buy, are going to be anywhere between £12.50-£15 and the same again to sell. That is a significant percentage to try and recover on any share. (Not forgetting to add stamp duty too .5%)

iii are very good. http://www.iii.co.uk/


----------



## MR Ray

Where can I look for companies to invest in?

I have a feeling companies searching for oil and Gas will be a good looker.
Recently bought http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:AEX.L&it=le but its not look good so far.

I also reckon companies that produce/supply food will be a good long term investment but have no idea where to find companies and what info to research before parting with my money.


----------



## MR Ray

anyone have any thoughts on http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:DPL.L&it=le ?


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> anyone have any thoughts on http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:DPL.L&it=le ?


Mmmm....I think it would be a punt rather than a considered investment. As long as you are aware it may never find anything again and eventually run out of cash (yours) have a go. Have a look at the last 18 month history of FML as an example. Lots of peepes get excited it goes up rapidly, there is no substance and it rapidly falls. 'pump and dump'

Here are my current open positions, have a closer look at the fundamentals of each company, cash in hand, low debt levels, if any, rising profits and dividends. They don't all have all of the above criteria but the good ones do. Look at the chart history for each one and see if you can see a trend.










EGU is now one of the largest AIM listed stocks and should go up into the main market where institutions can then start buying which is good news.

There is also a good diverse mix and not too many.

I am no expert but use this to supplement income for hols and xmas presents etc. It really should be in an ISA but I normally use Fidelity for that sort of thing.


----------



## StuBee

p1tse said:


> anyone recommend a place to sign up online and dabble a little money i'm talking like £100 to start with say etc.


a few guys i know who trade in smallish amounts use x-o, they seem to say they are quite good.

http://www.x-o.co.uk/

Think it might just be UK stocks too.


----------



## freon warrior

Looks great StuBee, thanks for the link.


----------



## Big Bru

Might be worth looking into Desire http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?display=discussion&code=cotn:DES.L

Rockhopper
http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:RKH.L&it=le

Bit of a late tip but still money to be made:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:IAE.L&it=le

got my eye on these guys

Earnings after Tax is in the red, 
Shares in issue (m) 253.524259


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:IAE.L&it=le
> 
> got my eye on these guys
> 
> Earnings after Tax is in the red,
> Shares in issue (m) 253.524259


They were one of the 5 top small resource companies featured in this weeks Investor chronicle. I will post the main points in the article later.


----------



## freon warrior

Ok here you go.

'Has enough funds to finance to develop several projects offering substantial production upside.

Management has a good track record of growing output.

Current production 5000 barrels of oil equivalent per day rising to 20k by 2013.

Has acquired GDF-Suez which has gas interests in the North Sea. Deal should complete lat this year.

The company plans to set out its busy 2011 programme in quarter 4 2010, which could boost the shares, as could further confirmation that the key development projects remain on time and on budget.'


----------



## Bero

Big Bru said:


> Might be worth looking into Desire http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?display=discussion&code=cotn:DES.L
> 
> Rockhopper
> http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:RKH.L&it=le
> 
> Bit of a late tip but still money to be made:thumb:


Still a lot to be made! I've had DES since 2007 and more recently RKH which has done extremely well. My bet is for DES to follow RKH's assent in share price over the rest of this year.


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Ok here you go.
> 
> 'Has enough funds to finance to develop several projects offering substantial production upside.
> 
> Management has a good track record of growing output.
> 
> Current production 5000 barrels of oil equivalent per day rising to 20k by 2013.
> 
> Has acquired GDF-Suez which has gas interests in the North Sea. Deal should complete lat this year.
> 
> The company plans to set out its busy 2011 programme in quarter 4 2010, which could boost the shares, as could further confirmation that the key development projects remain on time and on budget.'


:thumb:

Thats good news.

Going to watch it this week and then decide how much to spend. 
I'll start with 500-1000 shares depending how it does it goes and how much money I'm willing to part with

thanks


----------



## freon warrior

I like the directors buying up stock. See RNS today.


----------



## MR Ray

gone up 4.5p cuz he's Spouse is buying shares 

not bought any yet and the directors are not helping me right now


----------



## MR Ray

Bought 500 share with http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:IAE.L&display=web_news&it=le @ 117p (asking price)

see how it goes and I may buy another 500


----------



## Dubbed

Bero said:


> Still a lot to be made! I've had DES since 2007 and more recently RKH which has done extremely well. My bet is for DES to follow RKH's assent in share price over the rest of this year.


I had them since last year!! When we had that crash erly in the year i thought that was it!! lol. They seem to be doing a lot better now though!!


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> Bought 500 share with http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:IAE.L&display=web_news&it=le @ 117p (asking price)
> 
> see how it goes and I may buy another 500


I think your trade is on the screen here at 10:54.25


----------



## MR Ray

Thats so cool.

This is the beginning of my little portfolio 

my first share purchase was EuroTunnel when I was 16 using my sisters name but that turned out to be a mistake 
14 years later and Eurotunnel shares disappeared and to this date I still dont now what happened to the shares. just been told some ****** that I didnt understand by eurotunnel


----------



## freon warrior

Have you put a stop loss in place? Worth doing just in case. The support is about 105p, ie the price gets to 105 then goes up again. So just below that sounds good. Really depends what you are prepared to lose on a dip. If you need help with it on iii let me know.


----------



## MR Ray

not even thought about it.

I used my HSBC account as it was £12.95

no idea about what to have for stop loss as i'm also thinking long term hhhmmmmm

not sure


----------



## freon warrior

A stop loss protects you from sudden movements downwards beyond a predetermined price. In this case 103 perhaps.


----------



## Bero

Dubbed said:


> I had them since last year!! When we had that crash erly in the year i thought that was it!! lol. They seem to be doing a lot better now though!!


Yep - drilling again so it will be all over the place for a while. Luckily I sold 1/2 of my holding just before the crash and bought a bunch around the 50p mark.

Now RKH have struck Texas Tea it's only a matter of time before DES do too. Oilfields are NEVER found in isolation.....it's just a matter of finding them :thumb:.


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> A stop loss protects you from sudden movements downwards beyond a predetermined price. In this case 103 perhaps.


set it to 100p but looking at the last two days i'll be using the stop loss it very soon


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> set it to 100p but looking at the last two days i'll be using the stop loss it very soon


Most were down today, the market has been very bullish recently so not surprising really.

Will be offline for nearly 3 weeks now. Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Most were down today, the market has been very bullish recently so not surprising really.
> 
> Will be offline for nearly 3 weeks now. Good luck.:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

Glad I found this as in looking to invest to get some long term savings just got to figure how and what to look at now


----------



## freon warrior

Are you still in Mr Ray? Looks like its been good while I have been away.


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Are you still in Mr Ray? Looks like its been good while I have been away.


Nice holiday?

Still in there. Its been up and down a bit.

also had a punt on http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:DPL.L&it=le :thumb:

Doing research on http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:GDP.L&display=summary&it=le at the moment because I want to make an investment not a punt on this one 

Bought The naked trader by Robbie Burns from your recommendation but finding it hard to find time and energy after work to read it. Now could be a good time to read it whilst the misses is watching X factor :wall:


----------



## freon warrior

Yes very good break thanks. Have a look here for a diary. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12754

You do like your small commodity stocks. All I would say is be very disciplined with your stop losses, these shares can be very volatile and can move either way very quickly, all it needs is a poor announcement to the market.

Do read Robbies book and have a look at his website to see how successful he is.


----------



## MR Ray

Nice photos. My wife would love to go on one but I reckon I'll get bored stuck on a ship

Mixed thoughts towards small commodities. Like them because they're affordable and have good returns BUT they're really high risk shares. 

FTSE would be nice but not sure i can afford anything worth investing in. 

You a day trader or detailer?


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> You a day trader or detailer?


I'm definitely not a day trader, I enjoy looking and researching for growth shares. I use the profits to pay for the good things in life like the cruise. Mobile V+D, as another sideline.

You don't need to be looking at FTSE 100 companies for good value, small to mid cap offer some wonderful opportunities.


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> I'm definitely not a day trader, I enjoy looking and researching for growth shares. I use the profits to pay for the good things in life like the cruise. Mobile V+D, as another sideline.
> 
> You don't need to be looking at FTSE 100 companies for good value, small to mid cap offer some wonderful opportunities.


where can I find small to mid cap companies to research and invest in?

I find myself looking at oil and mining companies since this was where I started. one link to another and that how i find myself looking at these.

I need to a portfolio across different sectors to be on the safe side :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

Robbies book gives some great advice on looking for good buys.

As a cheat, the following are his trades. He updates his website twice a week normally and discusses his buys and sells and why.

http://www.nakedtrader.co.uk/trades.htm

Have a look and analyse why he has bought what he has, there are always common denominators, low debt, cash, consistent growth, etc.

Yes spread your portfolio, don't want all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## freon warrior

Here is one for you to look at, this is not a 'tip' just something to look at and make your own mind up if its a worthwhile buy. I do not have this share in my portfolio.

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:ELM.L&it=le

They issued a statement today, read that. The chart look great doesn't it? Do some more research, look at their website find out what they do and where etc.

Have fun.:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Robbies book gives some great advice on looking for good buys.
> 
> As a cheat, the following are his trades. He updates his website twice a week normally and discusses his buys and sells and why.
> 
> http://www.nakedtrader.co.uk/trades.htm
> 
> Have a look and analyse why he has bought what he has, there are always common denominators, low debt, cash, consistent growth, etc.
> 
> Yes spread your portfolio, don't want all your eggs in one basket.


My wife said we should follow his trades :lol: but I want to know why he is is trading them before parting with my money.

He tends to spend min 3k per trade which sees him a nice little return. Right now I dont have 3k to spend on each trade


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Here is one for you to look at, this is not a 'tip' just something to look at and make your own mind up if its a worthwhile buy. I do not have this share in my portfolio.
> 
> http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:ELM.L&it=le
> 
> They issued a statement today, read that. The chart look great doesn't it? Do some more research, look at their website find out what they do and where etc.
> 
> Have fun.:thumb:


I'll go away to do some research and I'll give you my report on my findings based on what I have read from Robbies book so far :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> My wife said we should follow his trades :lol: but I want to know why he is is trading them before parting with my money.
> 
> He tends to spend min 3k per trade which sees him a nice little return. Right now I dont have 3k to spend on each trade


Hope you did not think I was suggesting you parted with that sort of cash Just what you can afford.


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> I'll go away to do some research and I'll give you my report on my findings based on what I have read from Robbies book so far :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

My research for Elementis 2/11/10

Good positive Interim Management Statement on iii. Company is in a strong and growing position with sales looking up and expected to do even better.

Bid Price 114.90p
Ask price 103.40p
spead of 10%
_*Spead above 5% so not good at all*_

Market size 5,000 (5,000 x 103.4p = £5170)
_*Market size is well within the figures I deal with*_

Shares in issue 448m

Revenue 
2009 = 363.70m 
2008 = 400.50m 
2007 = 299.80m 
_*A good pick up then a very little dip for 2009 but nothing to be concerned about*_

Operating Profit / Loss 
2009 = (26.10) 
2008 = 31.50 
2007 = 40.50 
_*2009 is showing a big lost compared to the two previous years. this is a little worrying for my liking*_

total asset of £461.7m for 2009
_*with lots of assets I'm less concerned about them making a lost for 2009. shows they have assets to see them through the hard times if they need to.

But having said the above they have some borrowings*_

http://www.iii.co.uk/reg-tools/grap...height=400&rebase=on&buylines=on&triggers=on&

*Share price is on a nice upward trend so thats another good sign.*

Todays trades are mainly BUYS with over 14,000,000 trades in the past 4 weeks.
good sign.

If I was to part with my own money I dont think I would invest now the news has settled from yesterday. the share price shot up yesterday but now its settle down again.

the factors thats telling me not to invest are the Spread difference and the operationg lost for 2009

not the best business report in the world. I am an Engineer :lol: so not used to all this typing :wave:


----------



## freon warrior

Now that's what I call some research, its a bit late and I have been out for a curry so will have a better look in the morning.

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/...summary.html?fourWayKey=GB0002418548GBGBXSTMM


----------



## freon warrior

Your bid and ask prices are a little off, above is level 2 this morning showing a spread of 1%. spreads are normally wider first thing too. As I type its now down to .5%

I am not going to get overly complicated

The loss last year was a blip IMHO, the phrase in the statement that caught my eye was this: _As a result of the progress outlined above, earnings for the full year are expected to be ahead of market expectations._

Also this was good to see _Net debt has continued to decline since 30 June 2010; otherwise there has been 
no material change in the Group's financial position, which remains strong. 
_

The pension deficit is a concern but you can't have everything. It should be affordable.


----------



## MR Ray

I saw the statement


> As a result of the progress outlined above, earnings for the full year are expected to be ahead of market expectations.


 but was not sure about it. I used to see statement/sale talk all the time when I had Eurotunnel shares.

So my spread was off.
Last years lost may have been a blip.
Missed the decline of their debt

I've got no plans on investing in this one but do you think it could be a winner and did I miss anything else on my research?


----------



## freon warrior

I think this one is a good long term growth opportunity. Has good exposure in China and the only chromium plant in the US. which supplies 2/3 of the US chrome car parts and other treatments. It has managed to keep its dividend payout. Turnover is estimated to be $674m in 2010. +19% from 2009.

Its not perfect but if it keeps the momentum going its worth considering. Put it on your watch list and keep an eye on it, see if your feelings are right over the coming months. You could open a fantasy share account on Yahoo and put a few k on it!

You are right to be cautious but hopefully the exercise has given you an idea of what to look for away from penny shares.

Can you see the support level has bee breached today on the attached chart?










Just an observation. Funny things going on at the moment in the US ie QE etc.


----------



## MR Ray

bit hard to make out but it looks like the support level is about 108p.

thats some weird stuff bouncing like that.

I've put this one to watch and see how it goes. I'm interested in this one now even i've not invested in :thumb:

I know I shouldnt but I've got my eye on Entertainment One http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:ETO.L&display=summary&it=le cuz Robbie has it in his portfolio.

done my research and it does look good for ETO.
Past two years ahd been down but its all looking bright for them now as they are in profit.
Buy 1000 @ 110p and look for 160p as an exit :thumb:
Test out my new Stock and Share ISA account with HSBC


----------



## freon warrior

Thats the idea with ELM. You have done the research, now keep an eye on it and see what affects the price. That 'bouncing' about is what 'day traders' look for I think. Buy at the support then 'short' at the resistance. ELM was a 'buy' tip in last weeks IC.

Yes I had seen ETO too, pick your entry price and go for it. I had a good run with EROS, a Bollywood company last year.

Excellent day today, esp with SPT, been in and out since 74p.

You are going well with Ithaca Energy. Up your stop loss to protect your profit. Known as a 'trailing stop'
http://www.moneyweek.com/investment-advice/glossary/t/trailing-stop-loss.aspx


----------



## MR Ray

Thanks

I really appreciate the help you have given me because I have learnt so much from you over the last few weeks . 

Going to need a lot more money before I can start buying in on the bounce and day trade to make money. My aim/goal is to make around £500 very 1-2 months then down to £500 every month for now :thumb: no point aiming to high right now 

Want to get in on ETO at 110 or below but it does not look like it’s going to happen.

Not even thought about trailing stop for Ithaca Energy as I’m still on the Stop lost wave band. Think I trailing Stop is a good idea :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

this is my portfolio.
Only have shares in AEX, DLP, IAE, OMI. the rest are my watches so I left the share qty and purchase price off when I added them to my portfolio


----------



## freon warrior

You are welcome, glad it has been of some help.

Looks good, can't complain at 40% profit!

You can set up several portfolios in iii. One with the current holdings in and another one called 'watchlist'

Mine just before the close today.


----------



## MR Ray

very nice. 

one day I want a portfolio value like yours :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

IAE dopped 7p today which on my trailing stop.

There's no news out regarding IAE to make this drop. Do I take the trailing stop or hold on tight?


----------



## freon warrior

The stop should have executed automatically if it was set up on iii in their trade plan section. I would say it was probably profit taking, as looking at the days chart it was a gradual decline, it did bounce up 2p at last knockings. But WTFDIK! lol.

The market sentiment was poor today, so I was down too on most things.


----------



## MR Ray

Haha

Still using my HSBC trading account so no auto trailing stop or stop loss. 

My first experience of a little rough lol and I almost jumped but I thought about my studies and held tight. Hehe

No good or bad news, no change in fundamentals so I put it down to the mm's doing a tree shake


----------



## lambchop16v

Wow what an intresting read & good tips & advice, although i would admit some of the information discussed goes way over my head.

I am also a complete novice to this but have wanted to do it for a long time, I have just regitered so I can do share dealings through my hsbc account but clicking on some off the links in this thread it seems that may not be my best option.

I can only afford to invest a small amount £200ish as my first investment, a friend of mine also mentioned rockhopper but at £3+ per share they are some what out of my league.

So as a first time small investor does anyone have reccomendations of companies to invest in with my small but hoping to grow investment.

Would I be better off using this company to by & sell due to there lower rates as I only have a small amount.

http://www.x-o.co.uk/

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Aaron


----------



## freon warrior

Welcome along lambchop.

With small amounts to invest, costs of trading can really reduce your profit possibilities. With £200, to buy and sell would cost on average of £20, stamp duty of .5%, then the spread has to be factored in as well.

A share has to really motor to recover these costs, your investment could be 
worth £175 before you start.

Might be worth considering this http://www.iii.co.uk/funds/?type=builder

Hope that's not too off putting.

x-o.co.uk looks good on price not used them though.


----------



## MR Ray

I wish you the best of luck with your investments but £200 to start with is a bit low. I've invested an a few penny shares but it takes a long time to see a return. Sometimes you may never see your money again. 

I'm new to all this and still learning


----------



## John757

Whats an ideal amount to start with then?


----------



## freon warrior

John757 said:


> Whats an ideal amount to start with then?


Mmmm....difficult. Bearing in mind my thoughts above, if you trade small amounts regularly, your profits will soon be eaten up by costs.

For small amounts of funds, the iii portfolio builder is the most cost effective way of getting involved.

Back to the question, you should only be investing what you can afford to lose.


----------



## freon warrior

Mr Ray, IAE has come back a bit I see. ELM is at 116, bearing in mind how the market has been this week its done well.


----------



## lambchop16v

freon warrior said:


> Welcome along lambchop.
> 
> With small amounts to invest, costs of trading can really reduce your profit possibilities. With £200, to buy and sell would cost on average of £20, stamp duty of .5%, then the spread has to be factored in as well.
> 
> A share has to really motor to recover these costs, your investment could be
> worth £175 before you start.
> 
> Might be worth considering this http://www.iii.co.uk/funds/?type=builder
> 
> Hope that's not too off putting.
> 
> x-o.co.uk looks good on price not used them though.





MR Ray said:


> I wish you the best of luck with your investments but £200 to start with is a bit low. I've invested an a few penny shares but it takes a long time to see a return. Sometimes you may never see your money again.
> 
> I'm new to all this and still learning


Thanks for the replys chaps

Will have a look into it & see how I get on, i'll keep you updated.

As its been mentioned im only investing what I can afford to lose at the moment but in time hopefully il be able to invest more.

Thanks again
Aaron


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Mr Ray, IAE has come back a bit I see. ELM is at 116, bearing in mind how the market has been this week its done well.


It sure has but I'm on holiday all next week so I hope they all play nicely.

seems like I could have seem wrong about ELM. still got £1600 to invest so I'm still watching and thinking what next.

Totally addicted to watching my portfolio on iii altho it hardly moves. 
Will need a replacement F5 key on my works keyboard soon lol


----------



## MR Ray

John757 said:


> Whats an ideal amount to start with then?


My first amount was about £600 but that only bought me 500 shares in IAE.

I would like to be investing £2000-£3000 per share deal but I'm a long way off still


----------



## freon warrior

Have a good holiday. Will keep an eye on them for you!:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

Lambchop, sorry pal I posted the wrong link

This is what I meant.

http://www.iii.co.uk/sharedealing/?type=portfolio


----------



## rich1880

Would you recomend uk trading or look at other markets, some of the cheaper trading platforms are onlu uk markets and unsure if at some point I would require others.


----------



## freon warrior

I only trade in UK 'listed' shares via iii, I do however invest my ISA allowance in Fidelity funds, eg the new China Special Sits.


----------



## lambchop16v

freon warrior said:


> Lambchop, sorry pal I posted the wrong link
> 
> This is what I meant.
> 
> http://www.iii.co.uk/sharedealing/?type=portfolio


Signed up thank you freon warrior, just got to wait for the tempory password to come through the post & then decide where to invest. Will keep you updated.

Thanks again
Aaron


----------



## freon warrior

lambchop16v said:


> Signed up thank you freon warrior, just got to wait for the tempory password to come through the post & then decide where to invest. Will keep you updated.
> 
> Thanks again
> Aaron


Cool. No problem.


----------



## M7 ATW

I've bought back into BHR today, as these have retraced over the last week since a fairly positive RNS. There's gonna be some dilution towards the end of the month but think it's already factored into the SP.

I would also get into AAZ if i had any available funds as this has dropped recently as well.


----------



## freon warrior

Cant fault a 216% return in the last year on AAZ. Not quite my cup of tea as they don't match my criteria, good luck and enjoy the ride.:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

I'm back and nothing has changed :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> I'm back and nothing has changed :thumb:


You would have been depressed mid week!

Hope you had a good one.


----------



## MR Ray

Great time in Rome and we loved but but spent way to much money for my liking


----------



## freon warrior

Nice, I am taking the wife to Rome in April for her birthday. Staying here: http://www.hotelregno.com/eng/home.htm


----------



## MR Ray

very posh.

great central location to where everything is.

we loved it there but found it to expensive


----------



## freon warrior

ELM and IAE going well.


----------



## MR Ray

they are.

Did you buy ELM?

What kind of return do you look for before selling?

Example:

IAE I bought 500 @ 117p


----------



## freon warrior

No I didn't, I have kept it on my watchlist and plan on buying at the next dip to 113p ish. I has been ok over the last few weeks, even with all the recent volatility, which is good to see.

I did buy Cookson (CKSN) last week at 518p which has gone up well. I may well sell on Monday, as the resistance is around the 580-590 mark. Can you see the trend on the chart?


----------



## MR Ray

I'm a long way off from buying shares at 518p.

See CKSN bouncing up and down between 510 to 580. Thats a very good return at 580p


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> I'm a long way off from buying shares at 518p.


Why? If you put £500 into a 12p share or £500 into a 500p share, you still have £500 invested. No difference, just less shares on the 500p one.


----------



## MR Ray

with 100 shares at 500p I'll have to see big rises to make up the buy and sell commission , Spread


----------



## Bero

Bero said:


> Now RKH have struck Texas Tea it's only a matter of time before DES do too. Oilfields are NEVER found in isolation.....it's just a matter of finding them :thumb:.


I did say! It will be an interesting day for DES, up 50% this morning. Personally I dont think they've found enough in this well to justify the rise.


----------



## freon warrior

Bero said:


> I did say! It will be an interesting day for DES, up 50% this morning. Personally I dont think they've found enough in this well to justify the rise.


Interesting, off to have a look.


----------



## freon warrior

Bought AZEM this morning, not my own research must admit, (NT). Had a bit of spare cash in the account, bought at 265p.


----------



## Igloo

DES are down low, Recon it'll shoot to £2+ next week.

Hope so, Might be able to get out of this thing >_<

Then drop all cash into Encore and wait for them to sail out of Scotland and to victory!


----------



## Bero

Igloo said:


> DES are down low, Recon it'll shoot to £2+ next week.


I would be cautious; rumour is that there is not much of _real _interest in this well - all sands being tight. It's a reasonable result for basin proving purposes but suspect there will be an RNS on Monday which will not move them towards £2. I've held DES since 2007 and this last week is the only time I've held 0 shares.

On the other hand i could be 100% exactly wrong!


----------



## RP84

DES has gone down.. Now is it a good time to buy.hmmmm


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Bought AZEM this morning, not my own research must admit, (NT). Had a bit of spare cash in the account, bought at 265p.


this is doing well :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> this is doing well :thumb:


Yes as is Cookson, http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:CKSN.L&it=le

I stayed in for the ride! 20% in 3 weeks.


----------



## MR Ray

518p entry and now its doing really well.

I've not bought anything new for a while now.

been trying to get my car fixed before I buy anymore shares.
Bought a 2006 focus TDCI 5 months ago and I've thrown over £1500 at it just to fix it. its going when I finally get it back


----------



## freon warrior

Its eased a bit today. but confident it will carry on.

Sorry to hear about the car. Not good, this time of year, to be having costs like that.

Edit: Spoke too soon, down 3% at the moment today!


----------



## freon warrior

FW wishes he had bought ELM at 111p! 

130p at the close yesterday.


----------



## MR Ray

same here.

wish i bought some instead of IAE


----------



## freon warrior

I like these sort of results, Domino Printing Sciences.
http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:DNO.L&display=news&it=le

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:DNO.L&display=summary&it=le


----------



## John-R-

Just a small heads up from me, I've recently got into

Red Rock Mining - Tag RRR trading at approx 15p
Regency Mines - Tag RGM trading at approx 6.5p

Both precious metals mining companies with tie-ins in each others projects, various mines etc due to come on-line early next year, according to the _experts_ both are very undervalued, so far I'm up 70% on RRR and 15% on RGM.
As usual do you own research :thumb:

Cheers

John


----------



## freon warrior

A review of 2010 perhaps?

Mr Ray, are you still in IAE? 168p!


----------



## MR Ray

Still in with IAE and setting new Trailing stops along the way. No plans on cashing in right now but we never know.

How are tings going with you?


----------



## freon warrior

Good thanks. Some good profits coming in just before Christmas, most notably Domino Printing Sciences. 85%.

Keep those stop losses going. Might be bumpy this year.

Open positions before the market opened this morning.










Sorry its small again.


----------



## APK

Anyone in Range resources ltd (RRL) I don't know much about them, but got in last week at 8p with a small amount and currently 10% !
Seems to be a lot of talk about this being about to rocket?


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Good thanks. Some good profits coming in just before Christmas, most notably Domino Printing Sciences. 85%.
> 
> Keep those stop losses going. Might be bumpy this year.
> 
> Open positions before the market opened this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its small again.


Thats a great portfolio :thumb:

Hoping to really get into it this year


----------



## freon warrior

APK said:


> Anyone in Range resources ltd (RRL) I don't know much about them, but got in last week at 8p with a small amount and currently 10% !
> Seems to be a lot of talk about this being about to rocket?


Mmmmm...... its not the sort of thing I would get into, its lost £28.6m since 2008. I stopped looking after that I am afraid.


----------



## APK

freon warrior said:


> Mmmmm...... its not the sort of thing I would get into, its lost £28.6m since 2008. I stopped looking after that I am afraid.


But that is the nature of an oily, until they strike oil/gas big time they are all expense.


----------



## freon warrior

APK said:


> But that is the nature of an oily, until they strike oil/gas big time they are all expense.


Agreed, they can earn big money but I am a bit risk averse nowadays, got taken to the cleaners a couple of years back with FML. The portfolio above is the result from that hard learned lesson.


----------



## APK

freon warrior said:


> Agreed, they can earn big money but I am a bit risk averse nowadays, got taken to the cleaners a couple of years back with FML. The portfolio above is the result from that hard learned lesson.


Fair enough, oiley's are a big risk, hence why I only play small money on them, and watch them closely, currently about 13% up in a week, so could walk away now happy, but think I might leave for a little longer..................


----------



## MR Ray

Olies are high risk but I have invest in one of them. DPL.

I've only put in what I'm prepared to lose but I wouldnt put anymore money in until they discover oil.

Having read more of The Naked Trader as recommended by Freon Warrior I wouldnt invest in RRL aswell due to their loses since 2008.

Freon Warrior:

As you know I've been watching http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:ELM.L&it=le and http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:ETO.L&it=le for a few weeks now. When I was looking at them their SP they were both around 110p but I cant bring myself to buying them now they are over 140p knowing I could have made money.

Do you ever watch a share and buy in after its gone up a bit or do you just look at them and wish you invested earlier?


----------



## APK

MR Ray said:


> Olies are high risk but I have invest in one of them. DPL.
> 
> I've only put in what I'm prepared to lose but I wouldnt put anymore money in until they discover oil.
> 
> Having read more of The Naked Trader as recommended by Freon Warrior I wouldnt invest in RRL aswell due to their loses since 2008.


All oilies lose money till they hit it big, which is why they are high risk, DPL have lost £24.49m/£20.71m/£10.45 in the last 3 years so actually losing more.

I am now out of RRL as of this morning, having made a nice 10% profit in a week (wish I had put more in now!!:wall


----------



## PaulN

Get out of HMV lol quick......:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Got told to take a punt on BP a week or so ago ...... as the share price seems to be rising


----------



## MR Ray

APK said:


> All oilies lose money till they hit it big, which is why they are high risk, DPL have lost £24.49m/£20.71m/£10.45 in the last 3 years so actually losing more.
> 
> I am now out of RRL as of this morning, having made a nice 10% profit in a week (wish I had put more in now!!:wall


Did lots of research and there maybe a chance of finding oil so I only bought 10,000 @ 3p but I wouldnt buy anymore until they do find oil


----------



## MR Ray

WHIZZER said:


> Got told to take a punt on BP a week or so ago ...... as the share price seems to be rising


Something to do with Shell's interest in them


----------



## APK

MR Ray said:


> Did lots of research and there maybe a chance of finding oil so I only bought 10,000 @ 3p but I wouldnt buy anymore until they do find oil


Doing quite nicely at the moment then?

All the oilies seem to be doing well at the moment, for no particular reason, hope the bubble doesn't burst.


----------



## MR Ray

doubled my £300 I invested in  (not great but better than losing money)

They are all doing well but DPL does not over my damn fuel bills 

you getting in on RRL?


----------



## polsonm87

bought my first shares today! been watchin desire petroleum for a while now!

they've been dropping since the start of december and managed to get them at 35.00p
chances are they will go back up over this year!


----------



## MR Ray

Congrats and I wish you the best of luck with your investment


----------



## freon warrior

Blimey its been busy here!



MR Ray said:


> Freon Warrior:
> 
> As you know I've been watching http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:ELM.L&it=le and http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:ETO.L&it=le for a few weeks now. When I was looking at them their SP they were both around 110p but I cant bring myself to buying them now they are over 140p knowing I could have made money.
> 
> Do you ever watch a share and buy in after its gone up a bit or do you just look at them and wish you invested earlier?


Yes this does happen. You have done your research, as has everyone else! Its a good company, has everything you are looking for. So you instincts are right and the price goes up. Typical!

Elementis is an example, you and I were discussing it late last year. 110p at the time, it peaked at 143p. I had set an entry point at 113, which it never got down to. Recently its eased back to 136ish. Profit taking? I will continue to watch.

Dominos Pizza: I bought at, what was at the time, a high. A fellow investor said 'are you sure, I think they are high enough.' It was early in my share trading days, but glad I got in when I did.

Its just one of those things, some you catch well and others get away from you.


----------



## freon warrior

Range Resources.

_RANGE INCLUED IN THE AIM ALL SHARE INDEX

Range Resources Limited ("Range" or "the Company") (ASX: RRS / AIM: RRL) is 
pleased to announce that it has been included in the FTSE AIM All Share Index 
("the Index") in the UK.

In order to qualify for inclusion in the Index the Company must meet certain 
liquidity requirements over a twelve month period, which the Company met during 
2010.

This is a significant milestone for the Company with the inclusion in the Index 
increasing Range's exposure to AIM Index Funds along with increasing the 
Company's profile amongst institutional investors.

For and on behalf of the Board

Regards

Peter Landau 
_
Executive Director


----------



## Bero

polsonm87 said:


> bought my first shares today! been watchin desire petroleum for a while now!
> 
> they've been dropping since the start of december and managed to get them at 35.00p
> chances are they will go back up over this year!


Be carefull....they are VERY risky business just now. RKH look much more likley to turn you a profit in the near term. I hope DES do hit on their next attempt......they don't have many throws of the dice left.


----------



## snapsnap

Ive had enough of keeping my ££ in the bank and getting a piffling amount of interest, so i’m going to invest!

When people say ‘do your research’ where is a good starting point – the annual reports section on iii ?

On choosing a company, how do you actually decide you where you want to invest (not why to invest, but where). Someone on here mentioned the had invested in a Bollywood company – why Bollywood as opposed to pharmaceuticals, or does the type of company not actually matter?

Thanks


----------



## freon warrior

Hi snapsnap. Welcome along to our little thread!

I would really recommend you get Robbie Burns book from here:The Naked Trader: How Anyone Can Make Money Trading Shares: Amazon.co.uk: Robbie Burns: Books

Have a read. Its a really good start.

Edit:

Small pharmaceuticals eat up cash in research, in the hope of the next miracle drug. Big drug companies? 'elephants don't run' adage.

Bollywood? Huge audience.


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Hi snapsnap. Welcome along to our little thread!
> 
> I would really recommend you get Robbie Burns book from here:The Naked Trader: How Anyone Can Make Money Trading Shares: Amazon.co.uk: Robbie Burns: Books
> 
> Have a read. Its a really good start.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Small pharmaceuticals eat up cash in research, in the hope of the next miracle drug. Big drug companies? 'elephants don't run' adage.
> 
> Bollywood? Huge audience.


:thumb: good advice

Know any bollywood distribution companies? 
Still tempted by Entertainment One ETO based on what you said


----------



## freon warrior

EROS is the only other one I can think of at the moment.


----------



## MR Ray

not bad but share pice is like a yoyo and right now its at its peak.

Looking at it it seems like it will drop down to 220-230p


----------



## freon warrior

Yeah agree 220p would be the entry point. But WTFDIK. I was waiting for ELM to get to 113p! lol.


----------



## MR Ray

LOL 

You and naked Trader are the two guys that showed me the way but it was my dad that got me started many years ago


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> LOL
> it was my dad that got me started many years ago


Same here, mine gave me some units in Fidelity Special Sits, which was launched on my birthday in 1978 I think!


----------



## MR Ray

did you make money on that one?

My dad said which ever share I buy and qty he will double it for me.

So at the age of 15 (1995) I spent £800 on eurotunnel and lost the lot


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> did you make money on that one?
> 
> My dad said which ever share I buy and qty he will double it for me.
> 
> So at the age of 15 (1995) I spent £800 on eurotunnel and lost the lot


Blimey! and you came back for more?

Yes Special Sits. has always been very good. I put last years ISA allowance into Adam Boltons China Special Sits, which has done well too.


----------



## freon warrior

NT diary from today.

http://www.nakedtrader.co.uk/

Scroll down to his market report. Some interesting buys.


----------



## MR Ray

Yes I saw them.

Tempted to buy some of his buys  its cheating but if it works why not?


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> Yes I saw them.
> 
> Tempted to buy some of his buys  its cheating but if it works why not?


Agreed, usual rules apply, I looked at FTC, it had jumped in price just after the post came out! CAPD looks interesting, bought £1k at 92p.

Edit:

I liked this in the last interim.

"Since we completed the ipo of Capital Drilling in June the business has made 
significant strides in the next stage of its growth strategy. We are faced with 
the* healthy challenge of pent up demand for high quality drilling services in 
all of the markets within which we operate*, particularly from existing customers 
as well as from junior mining companies. We remain confident for the business 
to *continue to grow strongly over the foreseeable future*".


----------



## MR Ray

Yes that's caught my eye so it's a toss up between CAPD and FTC


----------



## freon warrior

FTC had moved quite a bit when I looked.


----------



## MR Ray

my wife bought FTC


----------



## freon warrior

....and kept going :thumb: Taking out the costs and spread she looks to be up about 4%.

IAE still going strong!


----------



## freon warrior

I tipped NUS quite a while a go to a customer, 85p. I did not have the spare cash in the account at the time, wish I had! lol.


----------



## MR Ray

good skills

yeah still in with IAE but thinking to cash up and invest it else where but 2011 is supposed to be a good year for IAE


----------



## snapsnap

I am in the process of reading the NK book and cant quite get into my head why investing in company's (such as NUS.L) who have pretax losses of millions is a 'good move'.

_"Hello, would you like to invest in my company..last year we lost 30 million!"_

_"Err...ill get my coat!" _

Or am I looking at this the wrong way, and what is more important is the potential for change to the share price because, say, projected loses are less that years previous?


----------



## Bero

snapsnap said:


> I am in the process of reading the NK book and cant quite get into my head why investing in company's (such as NUS.L) who have pretax losses of millions is a 'good move'.
> 
> _"Hello, would you like to invest in my company..last year we lost 30 million!"_
> 
> _"Err...ill get my coat!" _
> 
> Or am I looking at this the wrong way, and what is more important is the potential for change to the share price because, say, projected loses are less that years previous?


Valuation of a company is primaraly on FUTURE EARNINGS, not current earnings. Good example mentioned above is Rockhopper Exploration PLC, everyone who follows the company knows this year will be a loss....as will next...and maybe the year after. BUT they have found a great deal of oil and in the future they may/will be bought out based on the volume of the oil they have proved (hence share increasing nearly 10 fold while making a loss).

If companies have order books filling up for late 2011/12/13 or other big and long term contracts coming up they will be valued highly regardless of what they did in the LAST 3 months. A big mistake I found is looking at what companies are doing just now...yes I bought CCR when Magners Cider was all the rage......looked like a good idea at the time but on reflection their #1 spot was bound to come under pressure and Bulmers and their brewary group did mussle in on the action and took a large part of the market. Another example is Apple shares dropping significantly this week due to Steve Jobs taking a sabatical.....that does not effect current earnings (profit rather than loss in Apples case) but it may negitivly effect future earnings as he is very highly regarded for marketing and the general success of Apple.

If shares were valued on what comapies are doing just now or recent past there would not be much of a market as all the facts would be known and an exact value could be assigned. Of course future earnings are not known and part of the 'art' is seeing things before others (or guessing right!).

I hope this does not come across and talking down to you - i'm a noob at this too, all be it a noob with 4 years experence.


----------



## freon warrior

snapsnap said:


> I am in the process of reading the NK book and cant quite get into my head why investing in company's (such as NUS.L) who have pretax losses of millions is a 'good move'.
> 
> _"Hello, would you like to invest in my company..last year we lost 30 million!"_
> 
> _"Err...ill get my coat!" _
> 
> Or am I looking at this the wrong way, and what is more important is the potential for change to the share price because, say, projected loses are less that years previous?


My mate is a bit of a 'punt' kinda man! So NUS suited him well!
Its not my kind of share as I have mentioned before. NUS is a gamble on them being successful at what the do, 'one day' as was partly illustrated yesterday with their licence agreement with Papa New Guinea.


----------



## freon warrior

Bero said:


> I hope this does not come across and talking down to you - i'm a noob at this too, all be it a noob with 4 years experence.


:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

Bought 1492 of ELM today on the slight dip at 134.


----------



## snapsnap

Bero said:


> I hope this does not come across and talking down to you - i'm a noob at this too, all be it a noob with 4 years experence.


Not at all mate - appreciated and you have confirmed my thoughts that it is all to do with company potential


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:IAE.L&it=le
> 
> got my eye on these guys
> 
> Earnings after Tax is in the red,
> Shares in issue (m) 253.524259


Just been reading back on this thread, good call Mr Ray!


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Bought 1492 of ELM today on the slight dip at 134.


Good skills

Wish I had money to get in but that's me out for a couple of months

What price you looking to sell?


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Just been reading back on this thread, good call Mr Ray!


If only all my calls was like this haha


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> What price you looking to sell?


I don't normally set a target price. If they run I let them go and set trailing stop losses. If I double, I will normally sell half.


----------



## The Cueball

freon warrior said:


> Small pharmaceuticals eat up cash in research, in the hope of the next miracle drug. Big drug companies? 'elephants don't run' adage.


Big pharma companies are always my "banker" shares.... The blackbook accounting system they use in the USA lets them away with lots, so I have quite a bit of shares in a few across the board.... mind you I used to work within the industry, so I know quite a bit about the stuff they get away with, and the laws they are breaking and other things about patents etc etc!

As for picking other shares, I use lots of different methods, but mostly come back to their annual accounts, ratios etc... and always try to look for hidden gems within the reports...large amoutn of assets for example, and obviously news about their future plans!

I always remember the story of a very good investor who was told by everyone to buy company A as it was making money, but against their wishes he purchased enough shares to control company B who were losing lots of money..... he knew that company B had millions in the bank, so used that asset to then buy company A....basically getting both companies for the price of one!

:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

yesterday was a bad day for FTC

wife decided not to use her stop loss and hang in there until the 31st for the company interim results for the past six months.


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> yesterday was a bad day for FTC
> 
> wife decided not to use her stop loss and hang in there until the 31st for the company interim results for the past six months.


Yes I saw that and another hit today too!

* "Communications equipment manufacturer Filtronic tumbled as it warned it could lose business following the acquisition of Nera Networks by Nasdaq-quoted Ceragon Networks". 
*
Mine all took a hit yesterday, £630 over the whole portfolio, DOM hit its stop loss, back in at 510p, nice rebound today.


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> Bought 1492 of ELM today on the slight dip at 134.


Oh dear!! £124p today. 

Off to Courchevel skiing tomorrow, will keep an eye open on my iphone.

TTFN.


----------



## MR Ray

Fancy a go at indoor skiing sometime

Have a good time


----------



## freon warrior

Thanks, I keep meaning to go to Milton Keynes, to have a go, but never managed it.


----------



## Tricky Red

I keep wanting to get into Rockhopper and Desire but can't decide which, neither or both.


----------



## freon warrior

Back now.

Great news from Renishaw and Cookson.


----------



## Tricky Red

Any thoughts on Desire or Rockhopper? Or are they both duds as they will never find enough oil in the falkland basin?


----------



## freon warrior

TR, I'll have a look.


----------



## Bero

Desire are looking very unappealing - they only have money for one more well and they’ve not had much luck yet....if the next well fails i would expect quite a lot of dilution to raise funds for more wells. On the other hand if they strike they could see a similar rise that RHK experienced over the last 10 months.

Rockhopper should have TD'd their well this week and publish results....even if they fail they should be reasonably stable as Sea Lion results will support the SP quite a lot (IMO) and they are drilling a Sea Lion appraisal back to back with the current well.

Currently i have Zero DES and a good amount in RKH as DES is too much risk for me at the moment!

Good luck.


----------



## Tricky Red

I can't understand the fuss with Desire. They seemed an unlikely punt. Think I might 'well' go into RKH and see what happens. Set the stop losses first though.


----------



## freon warrior

Yep agree, RKH seem the better bet, the Falklands seem to eat cash. Have you looked at FPM TR?


----------



## freon warrior

NT thoughts on 'markets'

_If you are playing the market, you have to remember it is quite a nasty thing.

And (sadly) you have to consider all your opponents in the markets as total ******* and you've got to play the game. Trading is a like a game of cards and you need to weigh up your opponents.

Remember the market will deliberately toss your share price about to make you scared.

It's amazing but every market scare I can remember recently, finance scares in Dubai, Ireland, Spain, Portugal and now political scares in Egypt... the best time to buy would be in the middle of the scare and a sinking market. And the worst time to sell is... well usually when you are at your most scared. It's human nature after all. We are always scared of losing the lot.

Of course one has to set aside the 2008 crash which really was justified with banks in real danger of going under. _


----------



## MR Ray

not much happening at the mo


----------



## freon warrior

Yes a bit quiet. The market seems to have be lacking direction recently.

I have topped sliced Renishaw, a doubler. Bought Ferrexpo with the profit. Apart from that not a lot, apart from researching potential buys.


----------



## MR Ray

im coming up dry with research at the mo


----------



## wallzyuk

SAR & PYC are going a little crazy. Been in PYC for a long time, hope these come good.


----------



## freon warrior

I have been bad!

Ignoring all my usual rules, I have bought 4055 shares at 16p, in AME. African Mining and Exploration. Tipped nicely in last weeks IC.

http://www.ameplc.co.uk/

Please DYOR, because WTFDIK!


----------



## rinns

I'm in RRL and have been for a while since 5p. Finally took off after a year. Unfortunatly I have to sell some to pay for a new car.:wall:


----------



## freon warrior

rinns said:


> I'm in RRL and have been for a while since 5p. Finally took off after a year. Unfortunatly I have to sell some to pay for a new car.:wall:


Just looked at Level 2, interesting.:thumb:

Edit: Running out of steam now though, more sell orders coming in.


----------



## freon warrior

Took profits in Domino Pizza today. A good run but the order book did not look good, and so it proved throughout the day. They report on Tuesday which should be interesting.

AME up 20% in 5 days. 
I am down 4% in ELM and 6% in FXPO.


----------



## M7 ATW

I'm currently up 84% on my MTA shares:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3

I will be getting shares in AMC.L in the next few weeks


----------



## freon warrior

M7 ATW said:


> I'm currently up 84% on my MTA shares:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

Current open positions. Cashed up quite a bit recently.

http://www.iii.co.uk/view_portfolio...DD5D323638A1BDC290425D3594E3AB21C12F946DFC8A4


----------



## Bero

Looks good FW!


----------



## Nickos

I'm going to throw AGQ.L or Arian Silver into the thread as it is looks promising.

as always, DYOR!


----------



## freon warrior

Will have a look. There was a big article in this weeks IC on silver, which I have to read at some stage.

http://www.investorschronicle.co.uk...3a7d-11e0-b5e2-00144f2af8e8/Silver-shines.jsp


----------



## freon warrior

Arian Silver.

Only silver miner in AIM. A Mexico operation with a _possible_ large resource of 200 million ounces. This need confirming with drilling and funds have been raised via cash flow. CEO sold 2m shares recently and share price has drifted down shadowing the price of silver.

This is one of those 'if' shares. I agree if the vein is a long one, the shares could do very well. Worth a punt?

Edit: I think so.


----------



## twoscoops

Guys, I have been watching this thread for a long time and it has provided a great insight to "ordinary" share dealing rather than obviously the big boys in the banking world. I have had shares of decent amounts in the past ( a few grand) but at the moment that is a distant memory in the present economic climate. However I am interested in starting again very very small and trying to grow slowly a bit at a time. Now I am meaning investing £100 or less and what I am trying to get a idea of is handling cost of the brokers and what are the best low value shares to start with. I am in no way looking at this as quick win but more of an interesting long term possibility.

So if you had an advise of good brokers and good shares then I am all ears. I think it could be interesting for a few other people who dont have much to invest but have something.

Massive thanks in advance!!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## freon warrior

TS welcome along!

I think we covered this a while back, iii offer a product called portfolio builder:http://www.iii.co.uk/sharedealing/?type=portfolio

This is the best way to get involved with small amounts, because when you trade shares, with a broker, costs have to be taken into account. III charge £10 to buy and sell and the government want .5% on all purchases. This can eat into your investment substantially before you start.

HTH.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137909&highlight=share+tips&page=11


----------



## Spoony

I must also say I keep an eye on this thread as I enjoy your progress reports. I just am not in the position to have a go myself at the moment.


----------



## freon warrior

Glad you find it interesting guys.


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> Arian Silver.
> 
> Only silver miner in AIM. A Mexico operation with a _possible_ large resource of 200 million ounces. This need confirming with drilling and funds have been raised via cash flow. CEO sold 2m shares recently and share price has drifted down shadowing the price of silver.
> 
> This is one of those 'if' shares. I agree if the vein is a long one, the shares could do very well. Worth a punt?


Good looking RNS today!

Portfolio updated.

http://www.iii.co.uk/view_portfolio...DD5D323638A1BDC290425D3594E3AB21C12F946DFC8A4


----------



## freon warrior

A poor couple of days, a buying opportunity?


----------



## MR Ray

very bumpy at the mo.

ETO dropped a bit so Im thinking of buying in as soon as I get paid for some freelance work but that be couple of weeks away


----------



## freon warrior

Thats a better day.

Bought 768 Cookson yesterday afternoon at 631p. Keeps going to near 700p and back again, hopefully the trend will repeat again, as long as the peeps in the Middle East behave themselves over the weekend!


----------



## freon warrior

Sometimes I hate this! Stop losses galore!


----------



## the_names_james

Check out Monitise. Their tech is vital to the "mobile money" concept which is going to be huge, not so much in Europe and the US but in emerging markets. VISA is their biggest shareholder and imo their future is bright.

Do your own research, obviously.


----------



## freon warrior

the_names_james said:


> Check out Monitise. Their tech is vital to the "mobile money" concept which is going to be huge, not so much in Europe and the US but in emerging markets. VISA is their biggest shareholder and imo their future is bright.
> 
> Do your own research, obviously.


A quote from IC last month.

_Mon. is in a fast-growing niche and boasts key partners such as Visa. On a discounted cash flow basis, those prospects leave broker, Canaccord, valuing the shares at 32p. That's well below the current price and we reiterate our buy tip.
_


----------



## the_names_james

I hadn't seen that, cheers :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

No probs, they reckon Mon. will be in profit in 2013, as long as sales growth continues it should do well.


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> Bought 1492 of ELM today on the slight dip at 134.


Has survived the recent volatility well. 159p today.


----------



## christhesparky

Evening guys,
Anyone have any idea when ALY (laura ashley) results are due, bought in a while ago. They have had a steady rise recently and have a good forcast


----------



## freon warrior

christhesparky said:


> Evening guys,
> Anyone have any idea when ALY (laura ashley) results are due, bought in a while ago. They have had a steady rise recently and have a good forcast


Afraid this is all I could find on a quick search.

_20 January 2011

LAURA ASHLEY HOLDINGS PLC

Trading Update

In our Interim Management Statement of 16th December 2010 we said that we were confident that full year trading would be ahead of the Board's expectations. Since then the business has performed better than anticipated. Based on this strong like-for-like performance over Christmas and early January we now expect full year PBT to be significantly higher than earlier expectations.

*Full results for the year ending 29th January 2011 will be announced at the end of March 2011. *
_


----------



## ae1whia

Parkmeade Group, chairman is ex DANA petroleum who sold them last year for megabucks to koreans. 22p today.....

Andy


----------



## getthewheelsinl

what companies do you guys use for trading shares? & at what £/%
Planning to build my portfolio back up.....


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Just ordered "The Naked Trader: How Anyone Can Make Money Trading Shares" by Robbie Burns from Amazon!!

Also registered with Interactive investor (iii.co.uk) as they only charge £10 flat fee per trade....


----------



## freon warrior

getthewheelsinl said:


> Just ordered "The Naked Trader: How Anyone Can Make Money Trading Shares" by Robbie Burns from Amazon!!
> 
> Also registered with Interactive investor (iii.co.uk) as they only charge £10 flat fee per trade....


Welcome along, a good choice of book.


----------



## wayne_w

The company my wife works for - CPP, had a rap on the knuckles yesterday from the FSA, consequently their share price fell through the floor from £2.80 down to £1.50
could be a decent buy, no doubt they will recover but, for now, maybe worth a punt?


----------



## freon warrior

wayne_w said:


> The company my wife works for - CPP, had a rap on the knuckles yesterday from the FSA, consequently their share price fell through the floor from £2.80 down to £1.50
> could be a decent buy, no doubt they will recover but, for now, maybe worth a punt?


Blimey that is a fallen star isn't it? The 'rap' as not happened yet, so too early to say what the punishment might be. The opportunity to take advantage of the over reaction has passed with a 'bounce' today. Perhaps one to watch when the FSA have had their say.

Thanks for the heads up.

FW


----------



## freon warrior

christhesparky said:


> Evening guys,
> Anyone have any idea when ALY (laura ashley) results are due, bought in a while ago. They have had a steady rise recently and have a good forcast


Fashion and furniture group *Laura Ashley* unveils record profits with total group sales up 6.2% at £285.0m.

But the group said its performance had declined since the beginning of February which it attributed to a general weakening in the consumer economy.

Pre-tax profits - including exceptional gains - rose 119% to £24.1m in the 52 weeks to 29 January.

Pre-tax profits excluding exceptional gains were up 91% at £19.3m.

All product categories showed positive like-for-like sales growth and there was an exceptional gain of £4.8m (2010: £0.9m), primarily due to the sale of the Bardon warehouse.


----------



## christhesparky

freon warrior said:


> Fashion and furniture group *Laura Ashley* unveils record profits with total group sales up 6.2% at £285.0m.
> 
> But the group said its performance had declined since the beginning of February which it attributed to a general weakening in the consumer economy.
> 
> Pre-tax profits - including exceptional gains - rose 119% to £24.1m in the 52 weeks to 29 January.
> 
> Pre-tax profits excluding exceptional gains were up 91% at £19.3m.
> 
> All product categories showed positive like-for-like sales growth and there was an exceptional gain of £4.8m (2010: £0.9m), primarily due to the sale of the Bardon warehouse.


Thanks freon, not a bad set of results, disappointed though to see the share price drop off the back of them.
At least there is a dividend to come though


----------



## freon warrior

wayne_w said:


> The company my wife works for - CPP, had a rap on the knuckles yesterday from the FSA, consequently their share price fell through the floor from £2.80 down to £1.50
> could be a decent buy, no doubt they will recover but, for now, maybe worth a punt?


I didn't know NT was in this!

_I try not to buy companies that will lose me a chunk overnight. You know it could happen with a small oil company, that's the risk you take. However with Cpp, I never imagined it. Indeed I barely remembered I had it on a spreadbet as it hardly moves. But today it fell on what seems like some kind of dodgy sales dealings. Shareholders will be fuming. You don't mind taking a hit on high risk but not on what seemed a low risk business making money. I'm not fuming myself... It's fine: this is going to happen once in a while and it's a business expense. And only a small one really overall. Normally I would sell and take the hit. On this occasion though the sell off looks totally overdone so I bought again on the spreads at 129.5 instead. I know: something my book would suggest not to do. Just call me a hypocrite, I don't mind... But if the company is telling the truth now that it claims it's a small part of its business then it should head back to 200 at least and a broker reckons fair price now about 230. _


----------



## the_names_james

Aminex [AEX] has strong fundamentals; no debt and the share price is well below net asset value. Lots of short/medium term potential imo. Do your own research.


----------



## freon warrior

An update on CPP's woes.

_CPP, the identity theft and credit card insurer that is under investigation by the Financial Services Authority (FSA), said that Barclaycard has decided to stop using CPP's 'call to confirm' services while it completes a review of the service._


----------



## MR Ray

the_names_james said:


> Aminex [AEX] has strong fundamentals; no debt and the share price is well below net asset value. Lots of short/medium term potential imo. Do your own research.


I've been in with AEX for so many years i've lost count. Its not moved over the years I've had it.

think im up £50


----------



## MR Ray

I reckon RedRow (RDW) could be a look at for a long term investment


----------



## freon warrior

I think construction was featured in this weeks IC, will have a look.


----------



## freon warrior

Further on from our discussion re: Desire and Rockhopper. From today's ADVFN daily update.

_'Elsewhere in the oil sector, highly volatile stock Desire Petroleum loses more than half its value after it said the 14/15-3 well on the Ninky prospect in the North Falkland basis is to be plugged and abandoned.

Fellow Falklands operator Rockhopper, which has a 7.5% stake in the well, took some collateral damage' _


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> I reckon RedRow (RDW) could be a look at for a long term investment


IC had them 'fairly priced' at £133p in March.


----------



## Tricky Red

freon warrior said:


> Further on from our discussion re: Desire and Rockhopper. From today's ADVFN daily update.
> 
> _'Elsewhere in the oil sector, highly volatile stock Desire Petroleum loses more than half its value after it said the 14/15-3 well on the Ninky prospect in the North Falkland basis is to be plugged and abandoned.
> 
> Fellow Falklands operator Rockhopper, which has a 7.5% stake in the well, took some collateral damage' _


Due to the lack of genuine prospects of oil in the Falkland basin, I decided to not bother with either. Pleased I didn't. Both are speculative shares at best.

I bought into Morrisons for the long term.


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> IC had them 'fairly priced' at £133p in March.


For a day trader with lots of money to invest its a possible but for someone like me I reckon long term over 1-2 years should see a return.


----------



## freon warrior

_House-builder *Redrow plc* has decided to quit Scotland, saying its business there is not big enough to generate acceptable returns.

The group also said it expected this year's results to show further significant progress after an encouraging performance by its New Heritage Collection.

The group said its strategy over the last 12 months had been to increase its presence in London and the South East.

'This policy will in time lead to a further increase in the group's average selling price. This strategy, however, has led us to review our investment in other areas of the business.'

In the last financial year, the Scottish business generated 185 legal completions, had a turnover of £31m and made a small loss.

Redrow said its preferred option was to sell that business. An information memorandum would be issued shortly to interested parties and it hoped to conclude a sale in the coming months.

In its IMS covering the period from January 1, Redrow reported sales activity had been encouraging.

Sales per outlet averaged 0.70 per week, up from 0.65 a year ago, and cancellation rates remained consistent at 17%.

Net private reservations for the financial year to date were up 2% to 1,819 from 1,778.

The private order book at April 17 stood at £139m, 6% up on this time last year.

As a result, the group expected legal completions for the full year to be marginally ahead of last year despite a slow first half.

It said that while house prices had been stable for well over a year, its average selling price had seen healthy growth, predominantly due to a shift in product to the New Heritage Collection.

The average number of sales outlets during the period was 79 (2010: 72). This was expected to rise to 85 by the end of June, slightly down on previous guidance due to planning delays.

Net debt rose in the period to around £80m from £52.0m, due to ongoing investment in land, and was likely to rise further in coming months as the land bank increased.

Redrow said, 'Although the economic outlook remains uncertain, we have been encouraged by the performance of the group's New Heritage Collection.

'Sales per outlet are at the top end of industry comparables and reservations since the beginning of January are encouragingly ahead of last year. We expect this year's results to show further significant progress.'

At 8:33am: (LON:RDW) Redrow share price was +2.85p at 121.45p_


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> For a day trader with lots of money to invest its a possible but for someone like me I reckon long term over 1-2 years should see a return.


Agreed, the property market should improve gradually over the mid/long term.


----------



## MR Ray

interesting but i think I want something that moves a bit quicker in the right direction 

as you know I've been looking at ETO for a while and I'm tempted to buy in now I have a bit of cash sitting int he bank but its not here or there right now


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> I have been bad!
> 
> Ignoring all my usual rules, I have bought 4055 shares at 16p, in AME. African Mining and Exploration. Tipped nicely in last weeks IC.
> 
> http://www.ameplc.co.uk/
> 
> Please DYOR, because WTFDIK!


I knew it was a mistake!

11.5p now!


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> Bought 1492 of ELM today on the slight dip at 134.


On a more positive note, 169p.

http://www.iii.co.uk/view_portfolio...DD5D323638A1BDC290425D3594E3AB21C12F946DFC8A4

The only really bad boy is AME.


----------



## Spoony

As always guys a nice wee read to hear how you are getting on. Shame about the little slip on AME freon, you selling up or hoping it'll pick up?


----------



## freon warrior

Spoony said:


> As always guys a nice wee read to hear how you are getting on. Shame about the little slip on AME freon, you selling up or hoping it'll pick up?


May as well hang on, it was always a high risk punt. As I have said before, not what I would normally get involved in, but it had a good write-up in IC a while ago. Just awaiting some drilling results from Mali. Poss. 1m ozs of gold.


----------



## sammatty

Never hold a share for 5 minutes, that your would not be happy to hold for 5 years.


----------



## freon warrior

sammatty said:


> Never hold a share for 5 minutes, that your would not be happy to hold for 5 years.


Good advice.:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

For Mr Ray:
_
Oil explorer Ithaca Energy (IAE) announced an increase to its reserves estimates on Tuesday, which it said was mainly due to the acquisition of gas basin assets in the North Sea.

Ithaca also reported record earnings of $54 million (£32.7 million) in what it said had been a transformational year._

http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/15228/ithaca-ups-reserves-estimates-earnings-soar

Are you still in this pal?


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> I knew it was a mistake!
> 
> 11.5p now!


11p


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> 11p


10.5p. :lol:


----------



## freon warrior

Off to Rome early tomorrow, if AME goes to 8p, 50% loss, can someone sell it for me please?

TTFN, back Monday.


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> For Mr Ray:
> _
> Oil explorer Ithaca Energy (IAE) announced an increase to its reserves estimates on Tuesday, which it said was mainly due to the acquisition of gas basin assets in the North Sea.
> 
> Ithaca also reported record earnings of $54 million (£32.7 million) in what it said had been a transformational year._
> 
> http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/15228/ithaca-ups-reserves-estimates-earnings-soar
> 
> Are you still in this pal?


Still in it but would have sold it at my trailing lose if I was at my pc a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> Still in it but would have sold it at my trailing lose if I was at my pc a couple of weeks ago.


Are your SLs not automatic?


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Are your SLs not automatic?


no.

what do yo think of these guys http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:GNG.L&it=le


----------



## freon warrior

I'll take a gander.


----------



## MR Ray

just bought 1500 @ 41p

GNG


----------



## freon warrior

Sorry Mr R, I forgot!


----------



## freon warrior

Yeah, looks interesting, lots of cash, nice rising profits. Year end due shortly, 16th. Does look cheap enough.


----------



## dean j

Hi guys

Love keeping an eye on this thread, as i'm looking to having a play soon with short/mid term investments. No big amounts but although i dont mind losing some, i dont fancy losing alot!

So wheres the smart money?


----------



## freon warrior

dean j said:


> So wheres the smart money?


Ah! That is a good question


----------



## dean j

Haha!

Maybe its in my pocket!?!

Who do you use to buy and sell mate? been perusing lse.co.uk for a while now. Any others better?


----------



## freon warrior

I use iii.co.uk, £10 per trade. ADVFN for level 2.


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> I use iii.co.uk, £10 per trade. ADVFN for level 2.


about time i setup a iii account instead of using HSBC @ £12.50


----------



## freon warrior

Arian Silver is a main tip in this weeks IC

_The IC tip:

Arian mines a rich vein
Martin Li

BULL POINTS:
■ Rising silver price
■ Producing mine
■ Substantial exploration potential
■ Fully financed

BEAR POINTS:
■ Volatility of silver price
■ Difficult to value

Maybe belatedly, the price of silver is booming. So it's a happy coincidence that Arian Silver, one of the few pure plays on silver on the London stock market, is starting to benefit from rising cash flow from its mine - and this is financing exploration, which is the real driver of Arian's value.

IC TIP RATING
Tip style Speculative
Risk rating High
Timescale Long term

The silver price has stormed to $44.5 per ounce, 145 per cent up over the past year.

Ongoing political unrest in the Middle East and North Africa and the fear of sustained high inflation in the developed world, continue to underpin the case for holding precious metals in preference to cash - and this bodes well for the price of silver as well as gold.

Another reason for silver's stellar performance is the tightness of its market. The value of the silver market is only around a tenth of the gold market. This tends to make the silver price more volatile than gold's - great for bulls when the price is rising, but worse when it starts to fall.

Arian brought its fully-owned San José mine near Zacatecas in Mexico into commercial production in October 2010, which elevated Arian into the select club of London-quoted primary silver producers. Since starting production, a team of contract miners has produced around 200 tonnes of silver-bearing concentrate containing some 550 ounces of silver per tonne. Initially, rock is being mined at the rate of 500 tonnes per day, which gives the mine a four-year life. That rate could be increased if more rock-crushing capacity were installed.

ARIAN SILVER (AGQ)
ORD PRICE: 42p MARKET VALUE: £126m
TOUCH: 41-42p 12-MONTH HIGH: 60p LOW: 6.75p
DIVIDEND YIELD: NIL PE RATIO: 23
NET ASSET VALUE: 3p NET CASH: $2.42m†
Year to 31 Dec Turnover ($m) Pre-tax profit ($m) Earnings per share (¢) Dividend per share (p)
2007 nil -4.89 -5.0 nil
2008 nil -3.69 -3.0 nil
2009 nil -2.07 -1.0 nil
2010* 3.6 -3.22 -1.2 nil
2011* 16.2 7.91 2.9 nil
% change +350 - - -
Normal market size: 20,000
Market makers: 11
Beta: 2.2
*Edison Investment Research estimates
†Before £3.89m share placing
£1=$1.631

Recent fundraisings, added to cash flows from production, should finance Arian's exploration, which could substantially increase its silver resource, and hence the company's value. Arian started a drilling programme in November to upgrade existing resources and explore the 90 per cent of the known San José vein that is still undrilled. The 10 per cent of the vein that has been drilled may hold over 41m ounces of silver. Adding lead and zinc by-products gives a total resource of over 57m ounces of silver equivalent. So the upside from current exploration could be very substantial.

Operating two rigs, Arian has so far drilled over 7,600 metres through 32 holes. Having its own laboratory speeds up analysis of drill samples, the latest batch of which confirmed high-grade mineralisation in 11 out of 12 holes. Notably, drilling has yet to find the edges of the ore body, either along the length of mineralisation or at depth. This suggests the likelihood of further upside.

SHARE TIP SUMMARY:
Buy
With no direct peer companies, it's difficult to put a figure on Arian's likely value.

Nevertheless, broker Edison Investment Research estimates that Arian's mining operations are worth about 25p per share, on top of which it believes that exploration could add anything between 88p and 195p per share. But Edison made its estimates when the silver price was $27 per ounce. On today's price, the figures to put on Arian's exploration upside would be much bigger. Despite this, Arian's share price has retreated from 54p around the start of the year, which offers a good opportunity to buy._

Nice!

Silver is well down since this was written.


----------



## freon warrior

IAE was also a 'buy' on the back of their results.


----------



## freon warrior

What a horrid day!


----------



## freon warrior

IAE Results highlights.

_For the year ended December 31, 2010

Financial

=- Earnings before income tax US$38.0 million (2009: US$7.9 million)

=- Net Earnings US$54.0 million after recognizing deferred/future tax asset 
(2009: US$7.9 million)

=- Record Cashflow from Operations of US$94.6 million (2009: US$53.9 
million)

=- Cash US$201.9 million , inclusive of US$6.3 million restricted cash 
(2009: US$35.5 million)

=- Netback US$57 / boe (2009: US$37 / boe)

=- approx. US$150 million cash raised through the issue of 92.7 million 
common shares

=- Signed and completed US$140 million senior debt facility - no debt drawn 
at December 31, 2010

=- Tax losses attributable to upstream oil and gas activities of US$215.7 
million mitigating impact of UK tax changes

Reserves

=- Net 1P Reserves 22.30 million barrels of oil equivalent ("mmboe") (2009: 
15.99 mmboe)

=- Net 2P Reserves 46.05 mmboe (2009: 37.19 mmboe)

=- Net 2P Reserves Pre-Tax Net Present Value US$912.37 million (2009: 
US$768.35 million) _


----------



## MR Ray

looking good but i should have sold it at 180p. now its 147

the two shares I bought following NT are losing me money.

ATD is close to my stop lose
FTC - my wife just held on and didnt sell at SL so now she's lost half of her money


----------



## freon warrior

I always use automatic stop losses. It takes the emotion out of trades.


----------



## freon warrior

Sold DVO (Devro) today, at 287p. Bought TTG at 207p.


----------



## nudda

dean j said:


> Who do you use to buy and sell mate? been perusing lse.co.uk for a while now. Any others better?


I swear youve been asking the same sort of Q for years !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1522746&postcount=81


----------



## STEALTH K3

Bougth a £1000 worth of metalrax MRX.L today


----------



## freon warrior

That's moved up nicely for you SK3.

A much better day today, not sure we are out of the woods yet though. I have cashed some profits recently.


----------



## dann2707

Who's best to buy through? Been talking to my mate who uses Halifax but I don't have an accout with them. Any ideas?


----------



## freon warrior

dann2707 said:


> Who's best to buy through? Been talking to my mate who uses Halifax but I don't have an accout with them. Any ideas?


I use iii, £10 per trade.

http://www.iii.co.uk/


----------



## simonjj

iii for me also, very easy to set up, and as said above £10 per trade.

Simon

Edited to add, holding Renishaw and SRT at present.


----------



## p1tse

freon warrior said:


> I use iii, £10 per trade.
> 
> http://www.iii.co.uk/


is that per trade i.e. buy and sell?


----------



## p1tse

Did anyone buy these in the last year: MULBERRY GROUP(LSE: MUL.L 
52wk Range: 235.00 - 1,628.00


----------



## freon warrior

p1tse said:


> is that per trade i.e. buy and sell?


Per trade.


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> A much better day today, not sure we are out of the woods yet though. I have cashed some profits recently.


A grim read: http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article28957.html


----------



## freon warrior

p1tse said:


> Did anyone buy these in the last year: MULBERRY GROUP(LSE: MUL.L
> 52wk Range: 235.00 - 1,628.00


No not in MUL but have had some RSW shares for quite a while at 756p.


----------



## STEALTH K3

I use Halifax very easy £11.50 per trade I think when are the Prada ones on the market


----------



## STEALTH K3

Bought £390 worth of Caza ones yesterday also that was the profit from the BP one's


----------



## STEALTH K3

Portfolio from today










would be good to see other's


----------



## freon warrior

Here is mine.










The two shockers AGQ and AME are purely speculative, awaiting drilling results, so I am not overly concerned.


----------



## freon warrior

FXPO hit its trailing stop loss today of 475p.


----------



## freon warrior

£5 per trade for the rest of July!

http://www.shareprice.co.uk/pages/s...ice&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5poundpromo


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> Arian Silver.
> 
> Only silver miner in AIM. A Mexico operation with a _possible_ large resource of 200 million ounces. This need confirming with drilling and funds have been raised via cash flow. CEO sold 2m shares recently and share price has drifted down shadowing the price of silver.
> 
> This is one of those 'if' shares. I agree if the vein is a long one, the shares could do very well. Worth a punt?
> 
> Edit: I think so.


Anyone get into this one?


----------



## Spoony

Still keep meaning to order the naked trader book


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> Anyone get into this one?


Todays resource upgrade.

_Arian Silver Corporation has reported a significant increase in mineral resources at its 100%-owned San Jose property, in Zacatecas State, Mexico.

The updated mineral resource estimates have been independently supervised by CSA Global's principal consultant, Malcolm Titley.

They show:

* An 86% increase in resource tonnage along the San Jose vein (SJV) from the August 2008 mineral resource estimate

* 10% higher average silver grade

* 105% increase in contained silver

* 34% of gross silver mineral content now in the indicated category

CEO Jim Williams said: "Today's updated mineral resource confirms the potential for large scale silver mining at San Jose.

"Overall contained silver has increased by over 100% from the company's resource estimates from August 2008, and with some 34% of the resource now in the indicated category.

"As previously announced there are several wide intercepts of high grade silver and base metal mineralisation within the existing SJV resource envelope, which remain to be fully quantified."

_


----------



## freon warrior

Spoony said:


> Still keep meaning to order the naked trader book


Well worth a read.


----------



## Bero

Very painful times just now.....if only these work shy tax dodging chancers (PIIGS) knuckled down to some work things would be a lot better. Disappointed the USA agreement did not bounce the markets in the slightest.......although it would have had unimaginable consequences if it never went through.

Got a margin call from IGIndex today - 1st time I've even been close to this. Remember the golden rules - invest what you can afford to lose. :thumb:


----------



## MrBoJangles

Tesco's. My tesco shares have made more than any other share I've ever invested in. They are going up and up and up.


----------



## freon warrior

Yes, lots of very spooked people about. Some stop losses were hit but overall still in most of mine. They have not become bad companies overnight, all have good fundamentals (well most, lol) and will hopefully recover in time. 

I topped up on Ferrexpo (FXPO) this morning at 380p. Great set of results recently,


----------



## mika_98

Hello guys,

This thread caught the corner of my eye quite a few months back. Had a quick read but wasnt in a position to invest.

Finally managed to have a proper read and seriously considering joining this clan on DW  Although, it will be month or two yet... just to stabilise things a little.

Will look into the books mentioned and of course, the NT website. iii seems like a good place to start. Is it a straightforward site to use once you get the jist of things?

Catch up with you guys soon


----------



## freon warrior

Welcome along mika. Might be quite a good time to jump in, who knows though. III is easy to use. HL are now offering £5.95 per trade though.
http://www.hl.co.uk/investment-services/share-dealing/share-account-relaunch

Any questions just shout.


----------



## tom-coupe

how much dp people invest into shares? would it be wise to invest £100 or save more and look at buying £0000's


----------



## Bero

tom-coupe said:


> how much dp people invest into shares? would it be wise to invest £100 or save more and look at buying £0000's


£100 is IMHO not worth it. Because you pay a fixed rate to buy or sell shares (£5.95 - £10) these charges eat into a significant percentage of your capital. Even if the share price increased 20% you would get back less than you invested!

Personally I would look towards £500 as a minimum.


----------



## mika_98

freon warrior said:


> Welcome along mika. Might be quite a good time to jump in, who knows though. III is easy to use. HL are now offering £5.95 per trade though.
> http://www.hl.co.uk/investment-services/share-dealing/share-account-relaunch
> 
> Any questions just shout.


Thanks pal.
Reading from previous posts, it was suggested to look at NT's site as he posts up hints and tips on where to buy. How often does he update that? Are there any companies that you would recommend for the short-term or long-term?

Possible problem, the III site is blocked at my workplace. I'm guessing that would be a issue right?

Regards


----------



## freon warrior

Yes NT is worth a look but he is now talking of closing it down as he is approaching the £1m profit target!. Get his book, I think edition 3 is due out shortly.

Not being able to trade during the day is not too much of an issue if you are looking to medium to long term investment, just set some sensible stop losses.

As for tips, thats a difficult one. Some really top notch companies have taken a real hit just recently in the panic to sell off, have a look at FXPO, CKSN and RSW as examples. Do some research on these, look at their recent news updates, you will find they are great companies with solid recent results. One would have to ask, why did punters off load them?

Have fun. DYOR because WTFDIK? lol.


----------



## Tricky Red

As Thorntons Shares seem to be at rock bottom (and prime for acquisition) would they be a good bet at the moment? 

I was considering Wiseman Daires, but bottled it (pun) and now they have been taken over by Muller Dairies.


----------



## freon warrior

Tricky Red said:


> As Thorntons Shares seem to be at rock bottom (and prime for acquisition) would they be a good bet at the moment?
> 
> I was considering Wiseman Daires, but bottled it (pun) and now they have been taken over by Muller Dairies.


THT looks a difficult one, they do seem to be suffering in the High street, closing stores etc, their commercial side seems to be doing well. They paid off some debt according to the last set of accounts which now stands at 24.5m.

If the cost cutting continues and the commercial side carries on growing, who knows.


----------



## Bero

Personally I'm wary of buying shares that have or are experiencing a downward trend.

What has changed? What will improve? Will the factors that have driven the price down reverse? What do you know that the market has missed? If you're buying it thinking it will be an acquisition target would you be happy buying the company given their debt, cash-flow and prospects?

Without answers I would pass over them. Having said that many people make a lot of money buying companies that have been excessivly devalued.

It's a tough time in the market just now....I'm still down to just falkland island oil companies for just now.....still high risk stuff but less and less risky over the last 18months.


----------



## Tricky Red

I know what you mean. You only have to look at the likes of Thomas Cook for a company that has not recovered. 

Such a well known brand though Thorntons.


----------



## Ingo

I just got into investing and I'm a total noob! I've had interest in trading for a LONG time and finally got started on the plus500 site... I don't know what to thing about it yet but they gave me a starting bonus so I'm spending that, none of my own money yet 

Is there a site that can be trusted ? TDDirect ? I have no Idea... 

I'm not looking to become a billionaire of this but it seems better to invest my spare money than to blow it on stuff I don't need... 

Any advice would be helpful


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

I was talking to someone just yesterday about where to invest. I don't know how I got through that conversation because I wouldn't even know where to look to buy shares. 

Any tips to help a total n00b?


----------



## freon warrior

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> I was talking to someone just yesterday about where to invest. I don't know how I got through that conversation because I wouldn't even know where to look to buy shares.
> 
> Any tips to help a total n00b?


Get the 'Naked Trader' 3rd edition book, an excellent start point.


----------



## MR Ray

Freon warrior

U tried spread betting?
Started reading NT spread betting but not got very far but I'll like to give it a try
Think I'm mainly interested in shorts


----------



## Bero

For spread betting - IG Index send you out a couple small books a week for a few weeks to teach you some basics of trading spreads.

I opened an account as I though i was going to exceed capital gains allowance one year. Go easy, don't leverage too much and if you have a few good days/weeks/months don't think you're Warren Buffett or you'll overstretch yourself likely end up like Nick Leeson! And remember you can spend a LOT more money than you put in....you could put £2000 into a SP account and a day later you've wiped that out and owe them a FURTHER £5000 if you leverage too much and the market moves against you!

I've been cautious; but with the Euro crises I had a couple margin calls by IG index (you send them money by the end of the day or they close your bets) in Oct last year.....not a good position to be in. If I did not have additional money in reserve it would have been very bad financially as IG would have closed the bets......and the share has risen 150% since then (RKH is you want a look).

I've not done much shorting - mostly long bets.


----------



## MR Ray

What you post is exactly what I'm scared of

Leverage, margin call


----------



## freon warrior

Good advice from Bero. I do SB a bit, normally only one open at a time! Currently long on RSW since it dropped to £8.


----------



## MR Ray

Who do u guys use for sb?

I want to start by using £1000 for sb


----------



## freon warrior

City Index. Nice update fro RSW this morning.


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> Who do u guys use for sb?


Have a look at the NT website, he normally has deals for new accounts, like cash bonuses.


----------



## MR Ray

Ok cool but need to finish reading his book first


----------



## freon warrior

MR Ray said:


> Ok cool but need to finish reading his book first


Good plan.....:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

Finding the energy after work is difficult


----------



## MR Ray

Banks

Looking at banks and cant help thinking its worth going long on something like Lloyds. Now at 32p but was around 600p back in 2007 per recession. 

Thoughts?


----------



## freon warrior

....mmmm, not sure, banks are certainly not my bag as they say, what is their exposure to PIGS debt? I really have no idea.

Investors Chronicle view Aug. 2011. Fairly priced at .38p

'Trades well below NAV which seems cheap. Remains 41% state owned. May need to sell more branches than the 632 required by EU regulators. No divi 'till 2012 at least. retail banking still subdued, rising funding costs will squeeze margins.'


----------



## MR Ray

Hmm I can see why my dad sticks to HSBC. 

He usually buys HSBC just before Chinese new year as its rumoured that HSBC like to push the sp up over CNY


----------



## Goldbug

I have taken a position in the ETF XS7R which tracks euro including uk banks. My plan is to drip feed *on panic drops*. I thnk the only way to make decent money on the banks is to buy during capitulations.


----------



## Bero

MR Ray said:


> Banks
> 
> Looking at banks and cant help thinking its worth going long on something like Lloyds. Now at 32p but was around 600p back in 2007 per recession.
> 
> Thoughts?


Did Lloyds they look cheap when they 1/2d in price to £3? better at £2...really good at £1? unbelievable at 50p.

In 6/12/24 months time will they look better value at 20p....15p...10p....5p? Don't buy things based on what they were valued at, but what they will do in the future...there is of course no what goes down must not come up rule. Northern Rock made lots of profit in the past and was worth £12 a share....today they're worth nothing....and never will be.

It's a very different economy and company since it was £6 a share, HMG own >40% of the company for a start, so everyone's share holdings were diluted significantly from the £6.

A bit of a devils advocate post as I do feel banks will recover more than they have.......but still too risky/unknown time frame for me.


----------



## MR Ray

I thought a bit more about this and came to a similar conclusion 

Hmmm who to look at now ;-)


----------



## freon warrior

Took my profits on the RSW bet. As Mr Ray says where now? -


----------



## stevenc89

Love the updates on this thread. Would love to start but dont want to jump in. can any recommend any sites to learn all the phrases and terms used? Also how do people get into it? 

Once in the know, I will start on iii.co.uk


----------



## freon warrior

stevenc89, welcome along. Get the 'Naked Trader' 3rd edition book, an excellent start point.


----------



## MR Ray

bought GNC - GreenCore


----------



## freon warrior

SB or traditional?


----------



## MR Ray

Traditional. Still to scared to SB


----------



## freon warrior

Mr Ray, are you still in IAE?

Seems to be going well.


----------



## MR Ray

not been on for ages.

i was gonna sell it ages ago but never got round to it so i'm still holding on the my little 500 shares.

finding it very difficult to make time to research shares with new job so not done any or trading for a while

hows things with you?


----------



## freon warrior

Good thanks pal, still going along well, had a great start to the year, especially with RSW and CKSN.


----------



## MR Ray

CKSN up 27 today. Damn


----------



## freon warrior

.......and look where it was at the end of last year.


----------



## MR Ray

Hmmm what made u buy CKSN? How did u predict the rise after such a big drop?


----------



## freon warrior

Like RSW. they did not become bad companies overnight, I had been in and out of them for a while, and did get caught 10% when the big sell off came along last year. Both oversold big time, just an ideal opportunity to buy in and be patient. Look at the results from both companies recently, top quality with interests around the world.


----------



## MR Ray

Don't usually top on ones I'm making money on but I tempted to buy more GNC. what do u think of GNC GreenCore?


----------



## freon warrior

The share price rise and this says it all:

_9 February 2012

Greencore Group plc - Interim Management Statement

Greencore Group plc ("the Group") today issues its interim management statement.

Current Trading

The Group has had a strong start to the financial year with headline revenue growth of 52.6% and core underlying growth (assuming Uniq had formed part of the Group throughout the prior year and excluding Desserts product lines in Uniq which have been or are being exited) of 11.2% in the 17 weeks to 27 January _

I think the NT is in too, will have a closer look at the results for the year ending 30-09-2011


----------



## Spoony

Bump, how's things these days lads


----------



## Bero

Today's been my best day in a month......oh yeah the market is closed today!

I've just got Falkland Oil Companies and my employer (large oil services company) just now so pretty non-diverse....higher risk stuff. RKH have been doing remarkable well over the last 6 months but i think a few people have been locking in profit and the price sliding for the last month, they're almost in limbo just now until the forward plan is announced and more critically funded. Still showing healthy return though and hopefully we'll see further healthy gains in the next few months.


----------



## freon warrior

Away in Las Vegas at the moment, will update next week.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Some share investment has been pants overall, the rate of return for ISA’s not much better, our high street looks empty with some national stores moving out. As Bero said, where now, which sector looks confident, companies sound positive even on the way down.

Have fun and keep calm.

John


----------



## RSTsteve

Anyone advise if metra Petroleum (MTA) is worth a punch?

Just seen as their headlines they will be starting on works to produce 40 barrels a day oil pumping?


----------



## freon warrior

Worth reading the results first, here: http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?type=&code=cotn:MTA.L&it=le&display=news

As always with small explorers it's a case of being patient and hoping they don't run out of cash in the meantime. This one has revenue of approx 400k with a loss of several million for 2011.

Not my cup of tea I am afraid, as always DYOR and WTFDIK! Lol.


----------



## Bero

One question I've often asked to help in these situations (it came out of a book): -

If I was a billionaire would i consider buying the whole company?

It would cost about £14M to buy and, last year it turned over £440k but overall made a *loss *of £7.2M.

Now there's maybe a good reason for the loss (start up costs) that are about to yield big money or one off costs that we don't need to be too worried about....or maybe it's just a painful loss (I've not looked into it)

Anyway the past is the past and you need to consider what they're planing in the future as that's where the value is......in todays announcement they sold 30% of the company for a 30% discount! Then further incentivised the buyer with options based on making an acquisition......

If you owned something that was great would you sell a big part of it to someone for a 30% discount? Why would a company losing a lot of money (nearing 20 times their turn over) and rather short on cash want to make an acquisition? IMVVVVVVHO because their current operations and perspective future operations will not be sufficient to turn a profit.

As stated above WTFDIK


----------



## RSTsteve

avoid then ha


----------



## Bero

RSTsteve said:


> avoid then ha


Now watch them rocket!!! :lol:


----------



## freon warrior

Bero said:


> Now watch them rocket!!! :lol:


:lol:


----------



## RSTsteve

up by 25.88%


----------



## freon warrior

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:MTA.L&display=summary&it=le

47%

Is this a classic 'pump 'n dump?'


----------



## adf27

Sorry if it has been said before, but:
Vanilla - supply is going down, therefore demand should increase, therefore the price will increase, increasing the share price


----------



## freon warrior

freon warrior said:


> http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:MTA.L&display=summary&it=le
> 
> 47%
> 
> Is this a classic 'pump 'n dump?'


Perhaps not!


----------



## MR Ray

freon warrior said:


> Perhaps not!


Did u buy?


----------



## freon warrior

No. Not many positions open at the moment. Just too volatile, RSW still a fave though.


----------



## Tricky Red

I'm into Vodafone (VOD) and BP (BP.) at the moment. Vodafone is a rock solid performer for dividend reinvestment and I've just taken a punt on BP, before S&P improved the credit rating on them.


----------



## staffordian

.....


----------



## freon warrior

Just a quick update on some recent buys.

Valiant Petroleum VPP

Vislink VLK


----------



## twoscoops

Does anyone know of any good INDEPENDENT courses on share dealing. Like a beginners guide style course in Scotland...preferrably Edinburgh?


----------



## Will_G

I dont know of any courses but I've been recommended a couple of books by people I know on ADVFN. I'll have a look for the names of them tonight and drop you a line


----------



## freon warrior

Naked Trader by Robbie Burns is very good.


----------



## gtechpete

Any of you guys who invest within the AIM then EDG, QFI & MAGP all look very good with all the fundamentals pointing to solid growth continuing for Q4 of 2012 and even more so looking forward into Q1 of 2013 and beyond.

Definitely worth taking a look at and all worth taking a position in. But as ever DYOR.


----------



## STEALTH K3

Just recently bought shares in Sirius Minerals SXX will be interesting to see what happens once the mine gets up and running in a few years time in North Yorkshire


----------



## STEALTH K3

Is anyone having luck at the minute with there I am looking at doing something with £400 just some profit from my current shares


----------



## LeadFarmer

STEALTH K3 said:


> Is anyone having luck at the minute with there I am looking at doing something with £400 just some profit from my current shares


Im having mixed success. About 2 yrs ago I invested £6k into...

Taylor Wimpy (house builders)
Lloyds TSB
RBS
BP
Provexis

Today my investment is worth £7.5K mostly thanks to Taylor Wimpy, I bought them at 40p, now worth £1. I would be doing much better but I bought Provexis at 7p, now worth 1.5p!! Im down on RBS as well.

Cant complain overall though.


----------



## jamest

To be honest I wouldn't bother doing any trades for less than £500 due to the commissions involved. I have done some for £150 and have managed to get a profit on them despite the commission but think I have been pretty lucky.


----------



## ron burgandy

I bought Thomas cook share last year for 17p and just sold them for 140p. They've dropped to 118p made over £600 not bad for a first time go at shares. Kinda of got the bug now. Wondering what I should go for next


----------



## alexjb

I invested £4k on 12th March 2011 and to date, they are worth £7,021.00. Four different companies invested in. No losses on any of them. Holding gains range from 9.75% to 135.60%.
Not too bad I think. It can certainly be worth it. I would only recommend doing it if you don't need to use the money or only investing for a couple of years.


----------



## Alzak

Where i can open account to purchase some shares ?


----------



## Will_G

Selftrade is who I use


----------



## ron burgandy

Svs securities online


----------



## M7 ATW

Hi everyone,

It appears very quiet on here, as there used to be some good posters on here who used to be knowledgeable in respect of good stocks etc.

Anyone recently been researching any interesting Aim stocks?


----------



## freon warrior

Yes still here! I have moved on from The Naked Trader as he seems to be semi retired now! Simon Thompson who writes in the Investors Chronicle, weekly, is worth getting to know!

Recents are INL, Brown site developers. IQE, semiconductor wafers, used in wireless technology. TTR, 32Red, online casino. Good growth stocks with solid balance sheets. 

DYOR.

FW


----------



## M7 ATW

freon warrior said:


> Yes still here! I have moved on from The Naked Trader as he seems to be semi retired now! Simon Thompson who writes in the Investors Chronicle, weekly, is worth getting to know!
> 
> Recents are INL, Brown site developers. IQE, semiconductor wafers, used in wireless technology. TTR, 32Red, online casino. Good growth stocks with solid balance sheets.
> 
> DYOR.
> 
> FW


Hi Freon,

Thanks for the heads up on a few, i'll have a look at them.

Just had a look at Simon Thompson's bargain portfolio - looks good.

I've been looking at ATUK for the last week, but it's gone up over 30% in this time. Still think there's still potential but unsure if it will retrace over coming weeks.


----------



## Smuggler

Have a look at NMG, Noricum Gold. Very undervalued at the moment IMO, and set to rise any day now with drilling results from one project imminent. Definitely a worthwhile investment and well run firm, but don't take my word for it, do your own research too.


----------



## Tricky Red

I am into IAG and TW. (Taylor Wimpey) at the moment. I have my limits in place to deal automatically. 

IAG is a bit of a success story, I have been into twice now and still making some gains. I'll be out again at 340p and I'll be out of TW at 120p. 

This would net me a nice profit. 

I hold my shares in an ISA. 

DYOR - I use Digital Look, and ADVFN for data.


----------



## Tricky Red

Anyone have a go at Royal Mail?


----------



## DamBuilder

Tried to buy some for my SIPP but they wouldn't let me have any. And looking at the current price this has really ****** me off..!!


----------



## Tricky Red

I got the minimum amount and sold first day. 

Whether that is a mistake in the long run I don't know.


----------



## DamBuilder

I don't think with the amount we are talking (£750 at cost) it really matters for now. I think in the long run when RMG enters the FTSE100 and the trackers etc buy in it could well increase to the high 500p range but again on £750 worth it's still not much. If I wasn't so stubborn I would probably have bought in at the opening price for the potential growth and divi but like I say I'm too stubborn (and p****d off) lol...


----------



## LeadFarmer

My portfolio has taken quite a healthy upturn in recent months. Around 2009/10 when I thought we were at the lowest point of the recession I invested £8k into various stocks, some were safer bets than others but I concentrated on companies that were likely to return to good profits once the recession is over. Here's what I bought (today's prices in brackets)...

Lloyds @ 47p (79p)
RBS @ 411p (357p)
Taylor Wimpy @ 40p (113p)
Provexis @ 5p (0.75p) :doublesho
BP @ 350p (451p)

I took a random punt with Provexis, and bought into BP when their disaster occurred. 

I'm at a £1k loss with Provexis and a small loss with RBS. I'm up on the rest, especially TW. My portfolio is now worth £11k which is a £3K profit. Hopefully the trend will continue.


----------



## freon warrior

Here are my current open positions, sharp eyed peeps might recognise it as the current 'Bargain Shares 2013' from Simon Thompson at Investors Chronicle. The only two minor failures, surprise surprise, oil exploration/production companies! I did not buy Polo Resources as I have it elsewhere.

Other positions, Vislink, 32Red, Vectura, all in profit. Losers, Capital Drill, Arian Silver! LOL!


----------



## Tricky Red

I just got out of IAG again. Bought at 316 and sold at 350 two months later. Nice tax free return. Still holding some.


----------



## gtechpete

LeadFarmer said:


> My portfolio has taken quite a healthy upturn in recent months. Around 2009/10 when I thought we were at the lowest point of the recession I invested £8k into various stocks, some were safer bets than others but I concentrated on companies that were likely to return to good profits once the recession is over. Here's what I bought (today's prices in brackets)...
> 
> Lloyds @ 47p (79p)
> RBS @ 411p (357p)
> Taylor Wimpy @ 40p (113p)
> Provexis @ 5p (0.75p) :doublesho
> BP @ 350p (451p)
> 
> I took a random punt with Provexis, and bought into BP when their disaster occurred.
> 
> I'm at a £1k loss with Provexis and a small loss with RBS. I'm up on the rest, especially TW. My portfolio is now worth £11k which is a £3K profit. Hopefully the trend will continue.


TW is flying at the moment as are a lot of the other house developers. This whole Help to buy scheme (only available on new builds) has really injected life into the home building sector. TRAF (Trafalgar new homes) are worth a peek too imo. The CE there has a track record for starting similar companies, growing them and then selling them off for huge profit and he holds over 80% of this company! :speechles


----------



## Serkie

LeadFarmer said:


> My portfolio has taken quite a healthy upturn in recent months. Around 2009/10 when I thought we were at the lowest point of the recession I invested £8k into various stocks, some were safer bets than others but I concentrated on companies that were likely to return to good profits once the recession is over. Here's what I bought (today's prices in brackets)...
> 
> Lloyds @ 47p (79p)
> RBS @ 411p (357p)
> Taylor Wimpy @ 40p (113p)
> Provexis @ 5p (0.75p) :doublesho
> BP @ 350p (451p)
> 
> I took a random punt with Provexis, and bought into BP when their disaster occurred.
> 
> I'm at a £1k loss with Provexis and a small loss with RBS. I'm up on the rest, especially TW. My portfolio is now worth £11k which is a £3K profit. Hopefully the trend will continue.


Did you get free issued with Science in Sport (SIS) shares because of the Provexis holding?

I never knew anything about it until I logged on recently to my Portfolio and saw them there.


----------



## LeadFarmer

GTechPete said:


> TW is flying at the moment as are a lot of the other house developers. This whole Help to buy scheme (only available on new builds) has really injected life into the home building sector. TRAF (Trafalgar new homes) are worth a peek too imo. The CE there has a track record for starting similar companies, growing them and then selling them off for huge profit and he holds over 80% of this company! :speechles


Thanks, I'll have a look at TRAF:thumb:



Serkie said:


> Did you get free issued with Science in Sport (SIS) shares because of the Provexis holding?
> 
> I never knew anything about it until I logged on recently to my Portfolio and saw them there.


Yes I did, we were awarded 1 x SIS share for every 100 existing Provexis shares held. I hold nearly 23000 PXS shares so I received 230 SIS shares, but my Halifax share dealing account states that these shares cost me 266p each, and my account is showing a loss of £475:doublesho But the shares were issued free of charge, so I don't quite understand


----------



## Tricky Red

I'm into Taylor Wimpey, Royal Dutch Shell and Legal and General too now. Taylor Wimpey is a bit flaky, but i'll stay in for a while


----------



## gtechpete

"COMS" are worth a peek for the mid/long term hold. They specialize in cloud based telecoms & similar IT systems. They've completed a few acquisitions this year and the last 12 months have been transformational with some massive contracts sealed. Expecting BIG things in 2014 and beyond. The CEO David Breith has just bought a beefy chunk of shares too at the highest price the SP has ever been at which shows confidence in where this one is heading.

www.coms.com


----------



## gtechpete

GTechPete said:


> Any of you guys who invest within the AIM then EDG, QFI & MAGP all look very good with all the fundamentals pointing to solid growth continuing for Q4 of 2012 and even more so looking forward into Q1 of 2013 and beyond.
> 
> Definitely worth taking a look at and all worth taking a position in. But as ever DYOR.


Did any of you guys get in on QFI? Gone from 10-11p when I posted the above to currently 42-43p since.

Nice big rise and looks to be just the start with emulsion based fuel looking more and more attractive for the big shipping companies.

Wish I put more into it & less into MAGP! :wall:

Would say COMS currently offer more potential though and a much more attractive entry point atm.


----------



## Hairy Pete

Yip bought 300k at 4.5p . Sold 200k at 12p after about a year.......feel stupid now.

Still have 100k sitting at 45p.

Makes up for many of the dogs that I have bought on AIM.


----------



## gtechpete

Hairy Pete said:


> Yip bought 300k at 4.5p . Sold 200k at 12p after about a year.......feel stupid now.
> 
> Still have 100k sitting at 45p.
> 
> Makes up for many of the dogs that I have bought on AIM.


Well done for buying in at 4.5's! Nothing silly about selling part of your holding when you have more then doubled up. Smart move letting the 100k ride though as the potential going forward is phenomenal.

I sold a big chunk of mine recently to buy into VAL (biotech) last week who have recently had a placing so now well funded for clinical trials commencing in Q1 2014. See this one as a short/mid term opportunity to double up as opposed to one to hold for a few years.

What else are you holding Pete?


----------



## mercboy

Lloyds are going to the government in the new year to get permission to start paying divi's ,if they agree and they probably will the stock will go up overnight as the divi's will attract new investment.i'm taking a huge risk,well not really as I will still have the shares but I'm going to remortgage my house next week and put £60k in Lloyds,i could then receive the divi and sell the shares but not really worth doing that on 60k.
lets see if my mate has advised right.


----------



## Hairy Pete

GTechPete said:


> Well done for buying in at 4.5's! Nothing silly about selling part of your holding when you have more then doubled up. Smart move letting the 100k ride though as the potential going forward is phenomenal.
> 
> I sold a big chunk of mine recently to buy into VAL (biotech) last week who have recently had a placing so now well funded for clinical trials commencing in Q1 2014. See this one as a short/mid term opportunity to double up as opposed to one to hold for a few years.
> 
> What else are you holding Pete?


I moved all my pensions into a SIPP ( sippdeal) about 5 years ago and just play with the pot.

I do have lots of AIM stuff but also try to be sensible so have Centrica, Vodaphone, Supergroup , AG Barr for stability.

I have carried 300k of Valirx for several years now, others include Altona energy, Range Resources, Sirius, Avanti, PSPI.

I also jump in and out of Falkland Island Holdings, Tesco, M&S once or twice per year to make a couple of k.

Up around 60% over 5 years but fortunately I have property rentals as my main retirement plan so I don't get stressed over the shares.


----------



## LeadFarmer

mercboy said:


> Lloyds are going to the government in the new year to get permission to start paying divi's ,if they agree and they probably will the stock will go up overnight as the divi's will attract new investment.i'm taking a huge risk,well not really as I will still have the shares but I'm going to remortgage my house next week and put £60k in Lloyds,i could then receive the divi and sell the shares but not really worth doing that on 60k.
> lets see if my mate has advised right.


Thats a brave risk, but one that could pay off massively:thumb:


----------



## lambchop16v

mercboy said:


> Lloyds are going to the government in the new year to get permission to start paying divi's ,if they agree and they probably will the stock will go up overnight as the divi's will attract new investment.i'm taking a huge risk,well not really as I will still have the shares but I'm going to remortgage my house next week and put £60k in Lloyds,i could then receive the divi and sell the shares but not really worth doing that on 60k.
> lets see if my mate has advised right.


Thanks for the tip, I have informed a family member who does a bit of share trading for fun, I gather this must be fairly accurate info from your friend for you to be buying that amount.

Thanks Aaron


----------



## lambchop16v

Sorry for my lack of knowledge when it comes to this but are these the shares you are referring to:

Lloyds Banking Group PLC (LLOY.L)- 78.88+0.46 (0.59%) FTSE 100

Hope you can help out.

Regards
Aaron


----------



## gtechpete

GTechPete said:


> Did any of you guys get in on QFI? Gone from 10-11p when I posted the above to currently 42-43p since.
> 
> Nice big rise and looks to be just the start with emulsion based fuel looking more and more attractive for the big shipping companies.
> 
> Wish I put more into it & less into MAGP! :wall:
> 
> Would say COMS currently offer more potential though and a much more attractive entry point atm.


Did any of you get in on COMS? Was apx 4.25 to BUY on last post (29-11-2013) now creeped up to 5.45 to BUY as of today (10/01/2014) which represents over a 25% gain. Still think this one has got legs and looking for 7p before I sell any and would envisage that SP being breached before Q2 is over.

Mercboy did you pile into Lloyds? You are a much braver man then me thats for sure. But hope it goes to plan if you did take a position :thumb:


----------



## gtechpete

COMS SP hit 7.15p earlier today (24/01/2014) I sold a chunk but still letting some of the profits run. Knew this would hit 7p but didn't envisage so soon! Next stop 10p :doublesho


----------



## Will_G

Sounds like you're onto a winner Pete


----------



## gtechpete

Yeah, well up on that one but sadly not as heavily invested as I would have liked (but isn't that always the way!) :wall:

I'm still chasing those huge gains though as AIM is a wild place. Imagine being in on CNEL (as below) on that day... 548%!!! Can you imagine how hard it would have been NOT to sell out once it went over 100% in under 8 hours? Madness..lol.


----------



## Will_G

Its one of those where you'd probably sell off your initial investment + 10% and then let the rest ride for free gains


----------



## LeadFarmer

Following Lloyds cashpoint problems yesterday, I noticed their sp had dropped slightly, so I bought a few more. My average buying price is now 52p, so mustn't grumble.


----------



## gtechpete

Good move Leadfarmer, seemed like a bit of an over reaction to me and didn't warrant the SP drop.

52p is a fantastic average though, you must be well up on this one bud :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

Seems that most markets have taken a huge panning with the far east uncertainty. I was in a fair few good positions last week but this slaughtering of the FTSE has had an impact. Back out of IAG with automatic sale at 400p but might buy back.


----------



## LeadFarmer

GTechPete said:


> Good move Leadfarmer, seemed like a bit of an over reaction to me and didn't warrant the SP drop.
> 
> 52p is a fantastic average though, you must be well up on this one bud :thumb:


Lloyds and Taylor Wimpey have been big winners for me :thumb:

Sadly its not all good new as Ive lost money in Provexis and RBS 

From 2009 to mid 2013 I was suffering losses of around £3,000 and its only in recent months that things have picked up to the point I'm in profit. But the only reason I invested in the first place was to benefit from the recession, so I'm playing the long game.

The Lord giveth, and the Lord taketh


----------



## gtechpete

Nice little bounce with Lloyds today, confirms your good call to top up on the weakness yesterday. 

Hats off to you for holding in there even when sitting on the losses 2009-2013. For sure it's the hardest thing to sit on a hefty loss and wait it out till it come's back to life and the SP surges again. The beauty of AIM for me is the volatility, so even the shares that look doomed can come back into favour if you wait it out. The crazy people are the one's who sell out on a massive loss and then buy back into the same share when the SP has a revival, now that is insane lol.

TW is a good share, looked at it and been tempted many times but never bought in. Provexis I don't know anything but have heard then name pop up and it seems to be on a lot of peoples radars.

I can't bring myself to invest in Banks as the corrupt system scares me. But if I was in at your average on Lloyds I wouldn't be complaining!  Have you got a target price for your exit or in for the long haul?


----------



## Derekh929

LeadFarmer said:


> Lloyds and Taylor Wimpey have been big winners for me :thumb:
> 
> Sadly its not all good new as Ive lost money in Provexis and RBS
> 
> From 2009 to mid 2013 I was suffering losses of around £3,000 and its only in recent months that things have picked up to the point I'm in profit. But the only reason I invested in the first place was to benefit from the recession, so I'm playing the long game.
> 
> The Lord giveth, and the Lord taketh


This must be a first in any forum re shares discussion , someone that actually tells people the good with the bad:thumb: many forget about all the bad trades , and like to remind us all how well they have done.
Makes life easier though making money in a rising market:thumb:
The big thing is managing to contain the down side when thing go pear shaped from time to time imho

:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

I've no exit plan whatsoever really, I just decided to buy into a couple of big companies (Lloyds & Taylor Wimpy) who's price had dropped following the recession. My theory was/is that as long as the companies survive the recession then they may return to their original price. I later bought into RBS when they were feared to collapse, that was a gutsy purchase!:doublesho

Then when the BP oil spill hit their price plummeted from 500p to 300p. I bought in at 350p whilst they were dropping. They are now at about 470p but I as I only had £500 to invest I've not exactly struck it rich :lol:

I know what you mean about folk not disclosing their losses, I don't understand why as markets obviously bounce up & down. 

Provexis was a spontaneous gamble based on what I now know to have been pure hype to bump the price. Provexis are/were rumoured to be launching a revolutionary health drink called Fruitflow, made from the nutritional benefits of tomatoes. They had been a penny share but suddenly rocketed to 15p which is when I bought in. The next day they plummeted back down, which is where they are today. I've lost about £1k on them. Not a massive loss but big enough.

RBS aren't making me any money either, but if they survive the length of time then hopefully they will come good?


----------



## gtechpete

Buying during the recessions or just after is a good move when confidence is low and everything is on its ass. Like you rightly said given time things generally find their balance again and normality resumes after the turbulence has passed.

A lot of these guys on specific share dealing forums bang on about never having made a bad trade. Makes no sense because as we all know everybody loses sometimes (even the likes of the mighty Warren Buffet) ha ha. The key thing for me is always my average, so if I have 2/3 losers it's only an issue if the rest of the PF doesn't offset that and bring back the balance. Much easier to sit on a share @ a 20% loss when another of the holdings is boosting the average. I don't know how some of these people have all their eggs in one basket and when that turns sour they have no plan B. Scary!!

Derek has a good point also, having a stop loss set so when it starts going sour you can cut your losses before you get locked in. Everyone’s gonna see red sometimes but all down to how you manage it in terms of getting out or sitting tight. 

What are everybody’s thoughts on the gold market? Been crazy low lately and see a lot of people stocking up and waiting for it to climb again. Not a market I've ever been in on but a lot of people seem certain it will get back to where it was in the next few years.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I'm interested in gold too. I seem to recall there are many different ways of buying into gold, either buying physical gold that's locked away in a vault, buying into just the price if gold, as well as other ways that I've forgotten?? Anyone know what the options are?


----------



## Tricky Red

Been pretty badly hit with Thomas Cook and Aviva a few years ago. Made it back and a bit more with Vodafone, IAG and Post Office combined. 

I was 50:50 to buy Severn Trent a couple of years ago now regret not doing so when they were subjevt of takeover. Still, I'm happy. Win some lose some. Just be happy to lose on some, be able to afford it and don't get emotionally attached. These shares never love you back!


----------



## Tricky Red

LeadFarmer said:


> I'm interested in gold too. I seem to recall there are many different ways of buying into gold, either buying physical gold that's locked away in a vault, buying into just the price if gold, as well as other ways that I've forgotten?? Anyone know what the options are?


www.goldline.co.uk

Coins are free of CGT. Not persuaded by it yet but you never know.


----------



## staffordian

LeadFarmer said:


> I'm interested in gold too. I seem to recall there are many different ways of buying into gold, either buying physical gold that's locked away in a vault, buying into just the price if gold, as well as other ways that I've forgotten?? Anyone know what the options are?


I'd be very wary of buying gold in anything but the physical form, ie having the sovereigns or whatever in my possession.

There is too much uncertainty with regard to any other form of holding, and I've read that the amount of gold "owned" in this way far exceeds the amount of gold in existence.

So if the messy stuff hits the fan (which is IMHO the main reason to hold gold) then unless you actually hold it, it could turn out to be as much use as a chocolate fire guard...


----------



## Tricky Red

staffordian said:


> I'd be very wary of buying gold in anything but the physical form, ie having the sovereigns or whatever in my possession.
> 
> There is too much uncertainty with regard to any other form of holding, and I've read that the amount of gold "owned" in this way far exceeds the amount of gold in existence.
> 
> So if the messy stuff hits the fan (which is IMHO the main reason to hold gold) then unless you actually hold it, it could turn out to be as much use as a chocolate fire guard...


Got to agree with you.


----------



## deano93tid

GTechPete said:


> Did any of you guys get in on QFI? Gone from 10-11p when I posted the above to currently 42-43p since.
> 
> Nice big rise and looks to be just the start with emulsion based fuel looking more and more attractive for the big shipping companies.
> 
> Wish I put more into it & less into MAGP! :wall:
> 
> Would say COMS currently offer more potential though and a much more attractive entry point atm.


I was gutted with this one I had it a bit later in at 23 sold at 25 due to no movement. Jumped over to TLDH for quick profit to buy back in QFI and I missed the take off. 

TLDH is a good buy at the moment though, around Nov it was up to 19-20 back down at the moment to 12-13 pending news on the ICANN auctions news should be around first quarter.


----------



## gtechpete

Not aware of TLDH. Will have a look at it tonight though for sure as it sounds interesting.

Sold out my remaining holding in COMS this morning. Still think it has some legs on it but has risen a bit too quickly so can see it falling again before it pushes on.

Really need VAL to pick up as it's not looking to bright in my PF at the moment. Total confidence in it getting back to 0.40/0.50+ sort of level but could take longer then envisaged as they keep raising more cash! :wall:

Read up a bit more on the Gold market last night and hasn't really appealed. I spoke to a friend who is heavily into, "ORE" who apparently have masses of gold (but not yet extracted). Looks like a real slow burner though with possible huge gains but could be some 2-5 years away so a bit longer then I have the patience for.


----------



## deano93tid

I stupidly brought into 'NEW' before Xmas on the pending $50M investment from Neil Petroleum. The last RNS from Nov indicated the deal is imminent and news to follow by month end no news even by end of Dec so jumped ship with a £400 loss .

TLDH is a lot more promising though. They are making targeted investments in the the domain name space. The big one will be .London that is due for auction in the next month or so. Providing they get it once announced the price should go up a significant amount.


----------



## LeadFarmer

deano93tid said:


> TLDH is a lot more promising though. They are making targeted investments in the the domain name space. The big one will be .London that is due for auction in the next month or so. Providing they get it once announced the price should go up a significant amount.


Just had a look at their charts, what happened last October to make their SP double in price?


----------



## LeadFarmer

mercboy said:


> Lloyds are going to the government in the new year to get permission to start paying divi's ,if they agree and they probably will the stock will go up overnight as the divi's will attract new investment.i'm taking a huge risk,well not really as I will still have the shares but I'm going to remortgage my house next week and put £60k in Lloyds,i could then receive the divi and sell the shares but not really worth doing that on 60k.
> lets see if my mate has advised right.


Did you go through with that move mercy? Good luck to you if you did:thumb:


----------



## gtechpete

LeadFarmer said:


> Did you go through with that move mercy? Good luck to you if you did:thumb:


Yeah following this closely. Certainly a ballsy move! :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid

ICANN auctions started, announcement of funds and they released winning GTLD's.


----------



## gtechpete

If any of you guys are signed up to receive the Penny Sleuth newsletter, coincidentally they were discussing gold today. Interesting read and worth signing up for if you’re not already.


----------



## deano93tid

While we are on the subject of ore I was debating on buying silver bullion and keeping hold of it for a few years. Didn't really occur to me until I was watching Pawn stars on discovery and this guy brought in so many kilos of silver and sold it to the shop for $110k. What do you guys think of this idea? Either that or gold bullion?

http://www.thegoldbullion.co.uk/buy-silver-bullion


----------



## Tricky Red

Avoid silver. End of. 

Gold is cheap at the moment so 'should' be a decent long term investment.


----------



## deano93tid

Found this - http://www.thegoldbullion.co.uk/safes-and-storage/coin-folder

Think I may buy one and fill it with full sovereigns at current price they are £200 each there about so 60 of them is around about £12K spent so in a good few years maybe a tidy return .


----------



## deano93tid

Tricky Red said:


> Avoid silver. End of.
> 
> Gold is cheap at the moment so 'should' be a decent long term investment.


I don't think you can go wrong with gold in so many years there won't be much about well to mine anyway IMO.


----------



## gtechpete

COMs went over 9.60p today!! Sold too early, should have been more greedy! Typical lol. Having read more about gold it seems the big money is investing in the companies who are sitting on massive amounts still under the ground as opposed to those"holding" gold already extracted etc. Much longer time to wait but potentially massive profits to be had. Does anyone understand how they grade gold? I had a quick look at a few gold miner websites but it's quite tech in terms or understanding the data they share when they are testing the quality and quantity of the finds before it is extracted. If anyone is in the know please do post up.


----------



## deano93tid

I think I would prefer to get some reward from a heap of Gold in my hands than put fair sums into something that may never be. With those mining operations only 1 in 10 make it and even then they may not make it big. The risk is too much for the reward IMO. 

Another possible up and coming investment potential is SEE with their face detection system to detect fatique, drink and drugs on an operator whether a pilot, bus driver, crane operator the potential is there.


----------



## Tricky Red

deano93tid said:


> Found this - http://www.thegoldbullion.co.uk/safes-and-storage/coin-folder
> 
> Think I may buy one and fill it with full sovereigns at current price they are £200 each there about so 60 of them is around about £12K spent so in a good few years maybe a tidy return .


Sovereigns are much smaller than you think - a 1oz gold coin will costs about £890 at current value - you would be looking at Britannias or Kruggerands.


----------



## deano93tid

A various selection of these - http://www.thegoldbullion.co.uk/buy-gold-sovereigns

Bit cheaper than that mate - Gold £760.27 / oz

1oz coin £814 - http://www.thegoldbullion.co.uk/buy-gold-britannia-coins/2014-gold-britannia


----------



## Tricky Red

deano93tid said:


> A various selection of these - http://www.thegoldbullion.co.uk/buy-gold-sovereigns
> 
> Bit cheaper than that mate - Gold £760.27 / oz


I was guessing to be fair and meant to put £790 not £890.

Get a 1oz Britannia (from 2013 onwards I think) and they are 24ct gold too.


----------



## LeadFarmer

The problems I'd have with physically owning the gold would be security and insurance. I'd be worried it would be stolen in a burglary, and would probably need to pay extra to insure it, which would eat into any profits.


----------



## deano93tid

LeadFarmer said:


> The problems I'd have with physically owning the gold would be security and insurance. I'd be worried it would be stolen in a burglary, and would probably need to pay extra to insure it, which would eat into any profits.


Agreed and talking openly on a forum about it is not a good or wise idea. I am now thinking twice about doing that. At least with a trading portfolio it cannot be stolen from your house.


----------



## Tricky Red

I don't own any gold so not a problem for me


----------



## gtechpete

deano93tid said:


> Agreed and talking openly on a forum about it is not a good or wise idea. I am now thinking twice about doing that. At least with a trading portfolio it cannot be stolen from your house.


You could go old school and bury it in your garden like some sort of bad ass Pirate! 

If you're holding a lot of gold a bank safety deposit box is the way forward. These aren't as common as they once were but some banks do still offer this service and I don't think there that expensive.


----------



## LeadFarmer

All my shares have taken a tumble this week, I've lost about £750 in total


----------



## Tricky Red

Back on track in the last few days


----------



## jimbo1

Jumped into this in January
so far at a loss - Lloyds slowly getting close to what I paid for them, Barclays losing money daily.


----------



## Tricky Red

I'm into Rolls Royce. Stock market thrashed them today. At one point 17% down. Bought at 16% down and already in profit. See it as a recovery stock. Knee jerk reaction from stock market I think.


----------



## Tricky Red

I'm out of Legal and General. Made 12% in two months and out of Taylor Wimpey. Made about 9% in 4 months. 

I don't get attached to shares. They make or lose for me thats all.


----------



## deano93tid

Do you guys ever go over to the AIM market? I'm in TLDH at the moment and am hanging on for serious return I know risk vs reward but I have an interested on the GTLD's and think it has huge potential. Hopefully in the next few months I'm not proved wrong.


----------



## Tricky Red

Always been a bit scared of AIM and penny shares. 

I'm into HSBC today too.


----------



## gtechpete

AIM is volatile but massive gains to be made (or lost). Certainly not for the faint hearted and always good to lock in any profits as opposed to letting it all run as massive gains can go into reverse just as quickly.


----------



## LeadFarmer

One of my better trades, having bought in at 40p and are now worth 128p

Taylor Wimpy (TW) are flying at the moment, having risen 10p in the last month to todays price of 128p. Probably due to there being two big news releases coming up. Next week sees the announcement of their 2013 year end results, and the possibility of them entering the FTSE 100 when their review takes place soon. 

If they do enter the FTSE 100 then there's talk their price may fly further and may start issuing dividends? Heres hoping:thumb: If only my PXS shares hadn't dropped from 15p to 0.8p


----------



## gtechpete

VAL is primed for take off imo.

Been held back for a long while now with various placings keeping the SP low (which has been causing me a lot of frustration!)

Been showing signs of the start of a good recovery play and have my sell set at 0.42, hoping to see that by June latest.

I know a few people on here are holding VAL so worth keeping tabs on over the next few months. One of the most volatile shares I have ever seen so a great one to trade the hell out of (but don't get too attached to it!) because a lot of people get burnt with this one.


----------



## LeadFarmer

GTechPete said:


> VAL is primed for take off imo.


Is that Valirx? I see they had a big spike last October, what was the reason?


----------



## gtechpete

Hi Lead,

Yeah Valirx. This share has been like clockwork the last few years. Massive placements come and drag it down (usually in Oct/Nov period). It's stays held down usually till Feb/March then starts climbing when confidence grows back. It usually bottoms out in the .30's (but went as low as .28 this time around) and then historically climbs up to the .60's and then once they do a huge placement again it will crash back down to the low's and linger and around and around it goes. This has happened 3 times now and I try to fill my boots everytime a big placing happens and then sell as soon as it get's near the .60's (based on historical charts). I dunno how many times this can happen but 3 times so far that I have been involved in. 

I wouldn't hold this share long term though, the potential is there for it to go over a penny etc (someday) but the costs of putting anything through the whole clinical trials process and all that means there will be a lot of placings coming and I have seen many hold too long and get burnt. Obviously great if you buy at the bottom but for the poor feckers who buy in the 60's and then a placing comes you hear a lot of horror stories. So yeah, I would say it's one to trade the hell out of but not to go chasing beyond 0.60's. As soon as I buy this one I put on a sell order so I don't even have to monitor it, as when it does spike (which is will) it is always short lived.

Usually the reason for spikes are announcement of trial results, being related to Cancer research (medical breakthrough etc etc) this gets a lot of media attention (Way more then bigger/better companies get purely because a cure for Cancer is a good headline). The results at this stage actually mean little as all it means is they tick a box and move to the next phase of trials (which again costs a bomb so more fund raising required) and takes a long time. So the anticipation of the results generally means a bigger SP then the actual results themselves.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks Pete, I might monitor this one and jump on when it feels right. Cheers buddy:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

Too risky for me. I like my blue chip ones with a little bit of risk.


----------



## gtechpete

Tricky Red said:


> Too risky for me. I like my blue chip ones with a little bit of risk.


With big risk comes big potential rewards. 

If I was investing huge sums I'd probably play it safe. But at my level of investment I like to chase the big gains but still adapt a low risk strategy.

The way I see it for a blue chip level company to go from £1 to £5 in a year or two is very very rare. In the AIM market an infant company going from 1p to 5p happens a lot and is totally par for the course, the risk/reward ratio for me is much more appealing.

O/T VAL up bit today, will probably drop a little later in the day but the overall pattern still indicates this one is due to climb into the mid 40's+ within the next 6-8 weeks (max). Fingers crossed


----------



## gtechpete

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks Pete, I might monitor this one and jump on when it feels right. Cheers buddy:thumb:


No problem bud. Only fair with all the juicy info you post up regularly :thumb:


----------



## deano93tid

Going to add Val to my stock watch and see how TLDH pans out as all my eggs are in one basket, so if all goes well I should have a decent sum to play around with in my tax free bubble


----------



## gtechpete

Falanx (FLX) is on fire this year. I'm not holding any but wish I was! It was mentioned to me when it was in the 12p zone not long ago and now sitting at 25p+ :wall:

Looks like a real good sector and a good BOD. Not gonna buy in myself but watching it out of interest and if it keeps going at this rate it will be the share of the year no doubt.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well my portfolio has dropped by about £1k over the last month. Lloyds have dropped almost 10p since the partial sell off by the government. I expected this to increase the sp, not make it drop!!

Taylor Wimpey have dropped by a similar amount as well. Frustrating times!


----------



## Tricky Red

Seems that Ukraine situation has had a big effect on sell offs. My IAG shares have lost at least 12%


----------



## LeadFarmer

^^That could well be the cause. Never thought of that.


----------



## Tricky Red

Yeah. It's been a tough week on the LSE. Not checked today but I would imagine it has dipped again.


----------



## Santaslonecruze

Just out of interest, is anyone here invested in SAV Savannah Resources? OR MAGP Magnolia Petroleum?


----------



## Tricky Red

I avoid speculative 'mining' or 'exploration' stocks due to their volatility. 

Best of luck if you want to dabble. 

Nice to see the markets recovered somewhat last week for us all.


----------



## polac5397

hi guys , have a look at utilitywise plc think its on the aim market. Doing well and growing. have just taken on another 200+ staff and bought another business


----------



## gtechpete

Santaslonecruze said:


> Just out of interest, is anyone here invested in SAV Savannah Resources? OR MAGP Magnolia Petroleum?


I was into MAGP a year or two back. I invested purely because of Rita Fern Whittington's (COO) track record. She is a pretty amazing women with some serious history in working magic in this industry and has all the right connections etc etc. Their business plan/growth strategy involved buying up lots of land so the value was seen to be grown based in terms of oil pumped but also land acquisition which could be sold off once the Oil was depleted.

I traded the share and bought and sold 4-5 times. It reached as high as 5p zones but saw a lot of volatile times. The guys who got in early doors made a killing as the SP moved fast (sub penny to 5p in less then 18-24 months from memory). I think a lot of the early investors over played it and pumped it and a lot of people got spiked buying in high.

Decent BOD but I haven't read up on them for sometime or kept on the pulse. It was a very popular/fashionable share (almost overly/artificially pumped) so the SP/potential got hyped/blurred. But at this sort of SP can't be bad value. Only off putting thing is although they have many oil plays, they actually have a tiny percentage of each and majority ownership of very few.

I got sick of oil plays, too many delays and waiting and waiting with no visible movement. Wouldn't buy oil shares again but MAGP's BOD are certainly a decent bunch.


----------



## gtechpete

GTechPete said:


> Falanx (FLX) is on fire this year. I'm not holding any but wish I was! It was mentioned to me when it was in the 12p zone not long ago and now sitting at 25p+ :wall:
> 
> Looks like a real good sector and a good BOD. Not gonna buy in myself but watching it out of interest and if it keeps going at this rate it will be the share of the year no doubt.


Sitting at over 30p now! Where's that time machine when you need it lol :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Moggytom

Anyone know were I can find some tips on how to start buying shares ?


----------



## staffordian

Moggytom said:


> Anyone know were I can find some tips on how to start buying shares ?


First off, decide your attitude to risk. and bear in mind that prices can fluctuate alarmingly, so never invest for the short term, or use money you can't afford to lose, or be without for a few years.

Do you want slow steady growth (not guaranteed, but reasonably certain over the long term), or do you want to look for the next ten bagger (a share who's price rises to ten times the price you paid for it)?

If you say the next ten bagger, be prepared to lose plenty first, and maybe never find that elusive winner.

In my opinion, the best way to make money from shares is to look for good quality FTSE100 shares which pay a reasonable dividend, say 4% minimum dividend yield*. Buy ten to fifteen minimum over a period of time, across different sectors. Say £1000 in each to start.

Don't sell unless the company stops paying a dividend and there seems no prospect of it resuming.

Let the dividends build up and when they reach a reasonable amount (probably £500 min) invest them in one of your shares, or in a new share if you find another good one. If you are adding funds regularly, add the dividends to the investment you make with the added funds.

If one of your shares shoots ahead, say to double the average value of the rest, trim it back by selling half, and re-investing the proceeds in another share which pays better dividends.

Nothing new in this approach, but it is a bit boring 

Search for high yield portfolio for further info if you are at all interested.

IMHO unless you have good contacts, an ability to network and understand accounts, trying to identify the next Microsoft is almost always doomed to fail. And regular buying and selling only makes the stockbrokers rich, not you...

*dividend yield is annual amount of dividend received in a year divided by the share price! expressed as a percentage. Most investment sites quote a figure for this.


----------



## m500dpp

Staffordian, spot on mate. I am about to take on management of my £300k pension fund and will be using those principles. Only thing I would add is to spread amongst as many shares/sectors as you reasonably can, day trading is all well and good but far too risky.............


----------



## gtechpete

Moggytom said:


> Anyone know were I can find some tips on how to start buying shares ?


Buy a book called the Naked Trader. Read it a few times before you buy any shares (an investment in knowledge always pays the best dividends and all that...)

If you are playing with big sums like m500dpp mentioned (300k) then yeah I would say follow staffordian's advice with safe and steady slow plays. Investing in blue chip FTSE100 shares is a safe'ish bet, but unless you are playing with big sums you won't make any big gains.

AIM is the place for big gains but also big losses and a much more exciting ball park then the FTSE in my opinion. VOLATILE as hell though and be prepared for some grey hairs :lol:


----------



## gtechpete

GTechPete said:


> Sitting at over 30p now! Where's that time machine when you need it lol :wall::wall::wall::wall:


29/04/2014 now sitting at Ask: 39.50:tumbleweed: :wall:


----------



## Bero

GTechPete said:


> Buy a book called the Naked Trader. Read it a few times before you buy any shares


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

Anyone else just think that the markets have been sh*te recently?


----------



## gtechpete

They certainly have been mate.

So bad in fact that a few companies who were meant to have IPO's recently have gone as far as call them off till the market improves.


----------



## Tricky Red

I've increased my holding in IAG for the moment and have Vodafone, Rolls Royce, a few Royal Dutch Shell. 

I'm trying to diversify my portfolio with good yield shares rather than the riskier ones that tend to be volatile currently.

I've read Naked Trader too and it was a little basic for me but would be a good foundation for someone getting into trading. 

As always, don't have pots that are too disproportionate and spread the risk is my advice.


----------



## gtechpete

Naked Trader is basic/entry level and not something I would suggest to people who have studied share dealing/economics or are experienced in the realms of share dealing/trading. But for a newbie there is no better entry level book imo.

Your strategy and mine differ massively. That's not to say there is a right or wrong but I prefer higher risk (but not huge risk) and bigger potential rewards. I think a lot comes down to how much you have to invest and how much you want to make back. Little, steady rewards will suit those who have a large chunk of change to play with but for those investing sub 10k then the safe and slowly slowly approach won't get them anywhere.

What you see as risky/volatile and something to avoid is to perhaps what others see as a great opportunity. Volatility offers the most rewards if you are buying on dips and selling on peaks. If the share is volatile and the peaks and dips come very regularly, this is just more opportunity to cash in and out and ride the waves. Not saying this is a better option and certainly not safer, but many ways to skin a cat


----------



## Tricky Red

I hear what you're saying and you are right that risk is a personal thing. It's all about balance. 

There are quite a few people hoping their hundreds of pounds investment will yield thousands overnight but these gains only come if you are experienced enough to see the price movements. 

Once you've factored in the costs to trade, stamp duty etc you have sone way to go to get your cash back in the early days with low investment amounts.


----------



## m500dpp

I had a pension fund of £30380 3 years ago, by mainly sticking with good dividend payers this has grown to £43100 today. I now have another pot of £315000 to invest and again I am looking at good dividend paying FTSE shares but 2/3rds will go into 10 diversified funds including Asia and European funds. For me spread and controlling risk are key factors. That said I will be buying some Amara shares as they have discovered a large gold mine with good prospects, but since there is risk there I will only put a limited amount in (probably £5000) - nothing wrong with a risk like this as long as you are prepared to lose some or all of your investment in return for potentially higher gains.

Some while back I bought Max petroleum,which was hotly tipped and I have lost 90% of my initial sum, BUT I only put £350 into it and was prepared to lose it.......


----------



## gtechpete

Even with the volatile/risky plays people should always have a sell order in place to automatically trigger when the price goes below what they are uncomfortable with losing.

Re price movement, nowadays the online prices are updated every 15 mins or so. So couldn't be easier to monitor live prices. Also they have text/SMS services that even text you when a value hits a certain point or if an RNS is released so makes life a lot easier.

O/T: SYQ crashed today and hit interesting levels. Also think Timico who were scheduled to IPO recently but has been delayed will be worth watching if the open price is appealing.

Anyone got anything else on their radar to share?


----------



## m500dpp

Hargreaves Lansdowne now have live share price updates.........TSB IPO is seemingly well received by brokers at the moment.


----------



## Bero

m500dpp said:


> I had a pension fund of £30380 3 years ago, by mainly sticking with good dividend payers this has grown to £43100 today.


That's good going - well done. Interestingly if you continue like this for another 27years it will be a million pound fund....if only it was that easy!


----------



## m500dpp

> That's good going - well done. Interestingly if you continue like this for another 27years it will be a million pound fund....if only it was that easy!


Thanks, whilst I am pleased it has to be said that the last 3 years have been pretty favourable in the stock market.

I now have my main fund to play with and have invested £30,000 each in 4 different funds, and £110,000 in 10 FTSE 100 shares, mainly top dividend payers.

I started the day £650 down due to charges and stamp duty on share purchase, but I am now only £110 down so have already clawed most of my charges back.

I have another £100,000 left to invest and am doing some more research before I commit that. I am not looking for mega returns, a safe 5% or so will do me nicely.


----------



## empsburna

m500dpp said:


> Hargreaves Lansdowne now have live share price updates.........TSB IPO is seemingly well received by brokers at the moment.


Just registered my interest with them.


----------



## m500dpp

anyone subscribe to the Motley Fool share advice service? It's £200 a year but may be good value for me as I have a fairly big pension pot to manage.....would appreciate anyone's experience.


----------



## jamest

I set up a portfolio to keep track of one of their recommendations last year (think it was across 5-6 companies). Down 8%.


----------



## m500dpp

thanks, i'll stick to my own research and share picks!!!


----------



## staffordian

m500dpp said:


> anyone subscribe to the Motley Fool share advice service? It's £200 a year but may be good value for me as I have a fairly big pension pot to manage.....would appreciate anyone's experience.


Having been a "Fool" since 2000, I think it's sad that what set out as a forum to 'Educate, Amuse and Enrich' now appears most keen to enrich itself.

I realise it has to make money in order to survive, but frankly, if you have a fair sized pot to invest then I would advise deciding on your appetite to risk and read a range of boards at Motley Fool to come up with your own ideas.

IMHO the problem with any tipping service is that if the shares tipped are big mainstream companies, you are paying good money for nothing, because all the relevant information is out there already and it doesn't take an expert to know which FTSE100 companies are likely to pay a good dividend and give you a diversified portfolio.

On the other hand, if the tipping service flags up AIM shares or other small cap companies, then you are in for a roller coaster ride, not something I'd want for my hard earned pension pot.

Chasing the elusive ten bagger is all well and good, but there will inevitably be plenty of disappointments on the way.

I've said it before here. I firmly believe that the least risk free way of making money with equities is to buy a portfolio of at least fifteen, preferably a few more, good FTSE100 companies (and some from the 250) which have a good history of paying rising dividends, and hold them for the long term. Ignore the inevitable rises and falls in capital value, focus on the dividend income, which you re-invest in similar shares until such time as you retire. Then when you retire, keep the shares but spend the dividends (keeping some back as a reserve if possible, to smooth out the inevitable leaner times such as we've had until recently.

Plenty of advice on The Fool and elsewhere if you search for HYP or High Yield Portfolio.

Having criticised their tipping service, I will say that I support them to an extent by using their share dealing service for my ISA and Sharedealing account. It's a re-badged version of the Halifax Service, which I'd previously used, and I have no complaints with either.


----------



## m500dpp

> I've said it before here. I firmly believe that the least risk free way of making money with equities is to buy a portfolio of at least fifteen, preferably a few more, good FTSE100 companies (and some from the 250) which have a good history of paying rising dividends, and hold them for the long term. Ignore the inevitable rises and falls in capital value, focus on the dividend income, which you re-invest in similar shares until such time as you retire. Then when you retire, keep the shares but spend the dividends (keeping some back as a reserve if possible, to smooth out the inevitable leaner times such as we've had until recently.


Just what I have done, I have shares in 10 FTSE 100 companies, all top divi payers with most representing no more than to 2% of the pot. I have invested in 5 funds, one small cap, one Japan, one asia and two in the UK. I have further money to invest which I will do this week.

Just a word of caution with funds, check to see the main companies that are invested in, it's easy to find that the fund invests heavily in shares you already hold so you end up with an unwanted concentration. AJ Bell/Youinvest have an xray facility that does this for you.


----------



## staffordian

m500dpp said:


> Just what I have done, I have shares in 10 FTSE 100 companies, all top divi payers with most representing no more than to 2% of the pot. I have invested in 5 funds, one small cap, one Japan, one asia and two in the UK.


I can see some benefits in a few funds, especially overseas biased ones, especially if you are wholly dependant on the pot to provide your income.

I'm retired but in the fortunate position of having a final salary pension which provides for the bulk of my bills and regular outgoings. I've still got nearly a decade before I get my state pension though. Because of my pretty comfortable pension safety net I don't personally feel the added diversification of funds is worth it for me, so my aim is for around fifty percent of my capital in equities and the rest in cash ISAs or fixed rate savings etc.


----------



## gtechpete

Fingers on the button to Sell Val today if the price is right. Cracking RNS today should see it over bought.


----------



## lambchop16v

Anybody have shares in lloyds? Interested to see what happens with there share price when they sell TSB.


----------



## m500dpp

I have some Lloyds. their profit doubled last year and they will be paying a divi again soon. Good medium term play I think:

http://www.hl.co.uk/shares/shares-s...banking-group-plc-ordinary-10p/share-research


----------



## Bero

I've kindof been out of shares for a while - got back into the Falklands oil players last week, still high risk.

Much lower risk is Tullow, good profitable company that I think looks undervalued - if any of the 'fundamentals' on here have been looking I'd be interested in their thoughts. I'm going to do the same myself when i get some time.


----------



## M7 ATW

Took a small position in UKOG today as it retraced following a reasonable RNS yesterday.

More news to come over the coming weeks, so hopefully it will rise in anticipation of news.


----------



## jimbo1

M7 ATW said:


> Took a small position in UKOG today as it retraced following a reasonable RNS yesterday.
> 
> More news to come over the coming weeks, so hopefully it will rise in anticipation of news.


did you hold onto these shares? should see a nice rise soon


----------



## RP84

Is anyone looking to buy tesco shares? Or is it to risky?


----------



## Focusaddict

Didn't Tescos share drop because of the scandal of fiddling with profit figures?


----------



## RP84

Yup and other bits and bobs

Sitting around 193.5 right now.


----------



## Marve

RP84 said:


> Is anyone looking to buy tesco shares? Or is it to risky?


Sounds like a very risky short term strategy to me. They were 374p a year ago so have been on a declining trend for the last 12 months. Yes, the sudden drop off this week may have a little bounce back but the underlying story is still pretty rubbish looking, isn't it?

Or do you have another angle that you are coming at apart from the market overreacted to the 'little' miscalculation?

Even a dead cat will bounce.


----------



## m4rkymark

RP84 said:


> Is anyone looking to buy tesco shares? Or is it to risky?


the question should have been did anyone short tescos shares? I wouldn't touch them for the time being, IMO they have a bit futher to go yet


----------



## alexjb

m4rkymark said:


> the question should have been did anyone short tescos shares? I wouldn't touch them for the time being, IMO they have a bit futher to go yet


I bought shares in Tesco Feb '13. They have gone down 47.6% since then. 

I'll be honest and say that I don't watch my portfolio very carefully.

On the other hand. I bought some Next shares in March 2011 and they have gone up 254% :thumb:


----------



## Bero

m4rkymark said:


> the question should have been did anyone short tescos shares? I wouldn't touch them for the time being, IMO they have a bit futher to go yet


I do have a spread bet account but have never put on a large short position....to date at least. There are a couple occasions where I thought about it...and proved right in the end. When the right opportunity comes I'll do it.


----------



## m4rkymark

Bero said:


> I do have a spread bet account but have never put on a large short position....to date at least. There are a couple occasions where I thought about it...and proved right in the end. When the right opportunity comes I'll do it.


I'm much the same, I haven't yet dipped my toe into the water... Seems much more risk involved however the rewards can be much greater.


----------



## Bero

m4rkymark said:


> I'm much the same, I haven't yet dipped my toe into the water... Seems much more risk involved however the rewards can be much greater.


You can use leverage....but I would not no crazy with that, keep the potential loss/gain in the same ballpark as owning shares.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1796953

They should have been a prime shorting opportunity as soon as the iPhone6 was announced to use ion strengthened glass, damn! I follow Apple rumours a lot and should have thought of that!


----------



## gtechpete

Been loading up in WSG the past few weeks since the SP has really taken a knock because of the troubles in Africa currently (Ebola). 

Fantastic company with amazing prospects and a lot of potentially huge deals in the pipeline.

Once the Ebola issues pass, this SP will get back to it's normal trading levels which are almost double what they are now. One to hold and sit back for 6 months and then reap the rewards imo.


----------



## gtechpete

Great RNS today re WSG.

http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/206484/westminster-group-surges-sierra-leone-ferry-deal

Once the Ebola situation is under control this badboy will rocket.


----------



## lambchop16v

GTechPete said:


> Great RNS today re WSG.
> 
> http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/206484/westminster-group-surges-sierra-leone-ferry-deal
> 
> Once the Ebola situation is under control this badboy will rocket.


Been following this scince you last posted, I'm definitely tempted!!

I'm still on the fence about selling my lloyds shares & FOGL.L. Keep reading some many different story's about lloyds


----------



## m4rkymark

lambchop16v said:


> Been following this scince you last posted, I'm definitely tempted!!
> 
> I'm still on the fence about selling my lloyds shares & FOGL.L. Keep reading some many different story's about lloyds


I've been following the stock too but there seems to be a few people getting out and some doubt around the figures being banded about, quite a few big sales went through today as well as the buys. Maybe people locking in profit? Will keep an eye on it but its still down over the last 3 months, is this just a bounce?


----------



## gtechpete

The general sentiment was pretty bad the last few months due to the lack of concrete news. They have a pipe line of many potentially amazing contracts but hadn't actually sealed any. Then the Ebola issue kicked it back some more and the SP languished further.

But, a lot of funding has since been promised to tackle Ebola from governments and charity alike and no doubt that will sort itself out in due course. WSG has also signed a decent contract (in the last few days) which is spanned over a lot of years (20+ years of recurring income) this one initial contract alone will see WSG with a positive EBITDA.

Once the Ebola issue is sorted and when WSG sign another deal or two you won't be able to buy into this share for anything less then 80p+ imo.

Read up on the company, the people in charge are serious guys with connections to government worldwide, royal families etc etc. Look at what they are promoting in terms of service predominantly security geared towards, airports, docks etc etc. Terrorism and imminent chemical warfare will only see the demand for these sort of services grow. 

As for the sells, a lot of people on AIM are traders and seeing that they could buy for circa 26-27p recently its no surprise a lot of people have banked their cash and run and have no interest in the long term picture.

But I know a lot of professional investors are into WSG balls deep with averages of 50p-60p and still have no concerns with the current SP because of the potential here. This was trading in the 70p-90p range not long ago. 

For me the current SP is a great buying op. If you don't buy in put it on your watch list and check then SP come Q2 2015. Not expecting a bounce but a steady gradual rise and for me a fantastic recovery play. However, if a BIG contract lands (Which a few could) this will rise rapidly.

As ever, I'm not saying buy. But deffo worth reading up on further and having on the watch list.


----------



## m4rkymark

Pete I noticed someone bought 175000 yesterday on a T20, mm took all afternoon to fill the order before it showed on a lot of public boards. It's one I will keep an eye on for sure :thumb: I thought about a wee punt on a T20 myself but will give a few days for it to settle after the rise and people locking in a bit of profit.


----------



## gtechpete

Well spotted mate, eagle eyed 

Off topic, I was watching; C4X www.c4xdiscovery.com pre IPO and think their technology will change the biotech world. The current SP isn't appealing but I think in time (3-5 years etc) this lot will be a spectacular company. Worth reading up on for sure.

Are you guys following Fitbug (FITB)? That share has gone from 1p to 18p-20p in about a month. Phenomenal, never seen such growth so quickly and has certainly made a lot of people rich. I don't and haven't held any but WOW! Let's hope someday we all get in early on such a big winner. :argie::argie:


----------



## m4rkymark

Pete no I've not been watching fit bug but had a look today, as you say no doubt some people have made a mint off the back of it.

Back in the day when I used to do a lot of trading I did have a share which behaved in a similar fashion to fit bug, was called infobank. I bought in at lots of different prices but the lowest was about 63p, I got out at £41... Then everything started going down the toilet and the MMs knew how to rip the **** out of the market. Thing is I was in way over my head and had about 3million in open positions that I wouldn't be able to cover, I was physically sick most days because of the amounts involved however i didn't do too badly out of it when all was said and done.


----------



## gtechpete

Mark, I had never heard of infobank but sounds like it was a roller coaster and you did well out of it! 63p to £41 is some going and I can imagine the sort of sickness you are talking about on the red days/periods.

Certainly does take some balls of steel to sit on your hands when you are massively up (but when you suspect it still has legs) and even more so when you are sitting on a massive loss (but no long term it'll come good).

The OPEC outcome seems to have hit all the Oilies hard, thankful I am not invested in any currently (I had been in years previously). The little companies I think will really feel this as they will struggle to get funding from the institutions.

Quite happy to invest these days rather then trade. Got enough grey hairs already :lol:


----------



## m4rkymark

Yep trading isn't for the faint hearted that's for sure. I'm more of an investor just now as well. 

Im sitting on something I bought in at 69p about 4/5yrs ago and its hovering about £4 but it's got legs and a good outlook, will get out if it reaches £6-£8 . The thing that pisses me off most now is CGT... They bend you over every flipping time.

I think the smaller oil co's will struggle a bit, investment is hard to come by, platforms are very old and horrendously expensive to maintain that coupled with the black stuff is getting harder to get out the ground and more expensive not only because of hardware but also people costs. Bigger companies are getting rid of whole divisions within their business in order to get costs down and bring in capital, the industry definitely isn't as bouyant as it once was. I think there are easier places to make money just now.


----------



## Bero

Going to suggest Transocean is looking very good value at $21.01 Solid company.

Shame my share pot is currently zero...other than the company I work for.


----------



## 20vKarlos

HI guys, I've always wanted to get into the stock market and I'm currently working from home so its given me some free time to research etc.

I know absolutely nothing about the market and how it works etc but i am prepared for tonnes of reading and learning ahead, I was hoping you guys could point me in the right direction 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bero

20vKarlos said:


> HI guys, I've always wanted to get into the stock market and I'm currently working from home so its given me some free time to research etc.
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about the market and how it works etc but i am prepared for tonnes of reading and learning ahead, I was hoping you guys could point me in the right direction
> 
> Thanks in advance


Read the naked trader, then read it again, it's a great start.

Lots of people and companies make money from shares.....not by buying and selling but from conning gullible people into subscribing or paying for newsletters, systems etc, be sceptical with everything!

High risk, small mining, oil and pharmaceutical shares can be tempting, tread carefully and research research research. This does not mean don't invest, but be prepared for large/total loss.

I work in Oil and Gas and all my 1st shares were all in that sector as I have some understanding on the technical side, if you have experence in a sector I would recommend doing the same.....although it was probably more of a comfort factor for me.

Goodluck :thumb:


----------



## gtechpete

Gotta agree with Bero, read the Naked Trader a few times it is a great place to start.

Do some research on stop losses (this would mean your shares automatically sell if they reach a value you are not prepared for them to go under and in-turn limits your exposure/damage potentially). High risk = potential for huge rewards also so don't be scared of the risky plays.

However, once you get a bit more experience under your belt you will learn that sitting on a loss (while uncomfortable) can be necessary and if you have picked a good share will often come good.

The AIM market specifically is super volatile. You can go from a few grand down in the AM to a few grand up in the PM. It is a roller coaster for sure but massive opportunity to lose or gain depending on how you play it.

One thing I will say though. Be aware you can make as much money on a bad share as you can a good one (depending on strategy and how you play the market).

Off topic m4rkymark WSG had a another solid RNS this morning and worth a gander.

http://www.investegate.co.uk/westmi...ntract-award-in-americas/201412030700086739Y/


----------



## empsburna

Woke up to an email from HL about it, wish I had of got in at the 27p point!


----------



## gtechpete

empsburna said:


> Woke up to an email from HL about it, wish I had of got in at the 27p point!


Haha I can imagine...:wall:

It has considerably de-risked since then though with two good contracts landed with re-ocurring increasing revenue scheduled for the next 15-20 years from both. Worth paying a few more pence and having the bulk of any risk removed imo.

The pipeline of potential contracts with these guys is phenomenal.

I trade a few companies but WSG is my investment pot for the long haul.


----------



## gtechpete

OT: 

Ten Alps (TAL) has done over a 200% rise this morning!

Wouldn't touch it now though as it looks ripe for a tumble


----------



## lambchop16v

Purchased £1000 worth of WSG today as a start, fingers crossed for the future.


----------



## gtechpete

Welcome aboard mate! Fantastic entry point. :thumb:

As you will know they had to raise some funds so price hit rock bottom yesterday. I have doubled my holding there in the last 24 hours and been able to average down considerably. I envy your entry level though (As would many others) 

Last RNS showing they have reduced operating costs by 15% too so that coupled with the pipeline of recurring revenues I can only see you doing very well from here.

I almost did a T20 on a massive chunk this morning, as the current SP won't be around too long imo. But I wouldn't be able to cover my position if they SP did linger for beyond that period. Will be volatile for a while as the traders will be doing their thing. But from an investment perspective I have no concerns and can't wait to see how this looks mid 2015 into early 2016.


----------



## staffordian

lambchop16v said:


> Purchased £1000 worth of WSG today as a start, fingers crossed for the future.


I'd not come across WSG until today, when I read this...

http://boards.fool.co.uk/deuce-not-sure-why-they-need-options-there-is-13133027.aspx

Hope you are right and he is wrong :thumb:


----------



## gtechpete

Lol...Everyone is entitled to their opinions of course. But every company in AIM has placings, drawn downs etc it is par for the course and a necessary evil for a growing business at the early stages. That's why they come to the market, for funding.

Terms like shrinking and dormant are BS and I notice he doesn't offer any reference to back these claims.

Profitably is likely in 2015 (read the last few RNS with agreed contracts). 

£11.7m isn't much to have raised in that time frame to be honest. Compare it to other companies for example Valirx who raise £2-£3m+ most years.

It's good to hear both sides of the coin but the poster is obviously very biased or not familiar with AIM imo. Let's wait and see


----------



## lambchop16v

GTechPete said:


> Welcome aboard mate! Fantastic entry point. :thumb:
> 
> As you will know they had to raise some funds so price hit rock bottom yesterday. I have doubled my holding there in the last 24 hours and been able to average down considerably. I envy your entry level though (As would many others)
> 
> Last RNS showing they have reduced operating costs by 15% too so that coupled with the pipeline of recurring revenues I can only see you doing very well from here.
> 
> I almost did a T20 on a massive chunk this morning, as the current SP won't be around too long imo. But I wouldn't be able to cover my position if they SP did linger for beyond that period. Will be volatile for a while as the traders will be doing their thing. But from an investment perspective I have no concerns and can't wait to see how this looks mid 2015 into early 2016.


Thanks for the info mate :thumb:

My current shares aren't doing a great deal at the moment (lloyds & fauklands oil & gas) like you have said hopefully exciting times ahead for WSG.

Do you get most of your info from their website?

Thanks Aaron


----------



## lambchop16v

Been reading the analysts reports today that them seem fairly certain lloyds may start making dividend payments within the next couple of weeks. Tempted to buy some more as the current buy in price is quite low.

What's peoples thoughts on this one?

Aaron


----------



## Lowiepete

Hi Guys,

Is the WSG gig still one to go for? I'm wondering why, after their "good news"
their value is still falling; another 1.75p to 27.75p today. How "attached" are
they to the oil market, or are there other factors having a bearing? I'm in for
the long term, into an S&S ISA, rather than darting about.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## lambchop16v

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is the WSG gig still one to go for? I'm wondering why, after their "good news"
> their value is still falling; another 1.75p to 27.75p today. How "attached" are
> they to the oil market, or are there other factors having a bearing? I'm in for
> the long term, into an S&S ISA, rather than darting about.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I bought in at 28p not that long ago, unsure if they are attached to the oil market. Like you have have said it's strange why the keep falling with the recent good news.

Aaron


----------



## m500dpp

> Been reading the analysts reports today that them seem fairly certain lloyds may start making dividend payments within the next couple of weeks. Tempted to buy some more as the current buy in price is quite low.
> 
> What's peoples thoughts on this one?


I am holding Lloyds in my pension fund, view from HL is that dividends will start this year at a level of about 3.7% - decent yield which should push the price up, consensus is from 75p to 90p or so, Longer term there is concern that since income is only from UK any profits can only come from UK market growth.

It's a medium term hold for me, divis are set to rise to 6% or more which fits in with my overall fund "strategy". Broker targets in the last 2 months range from 55p to 115p - does anyone take any notice of these professional clowns?


----------



## Tricky Red

I just tend to look at EPS ratio and look to see whether the share price is reflective of the real value of the business. If you then factor in divi yield and the current trend / news you can get a decent barometer of whether a share is good or bad. 

I'm not one for penny shares. I don't know the companies and pricing can be very volatile. Leave those ones for the big boys. I'm into aviation and technology at the moment as fuel is helping the former and divi yield is good for my latter choice.


----------



## Bero

Is anyone into commodities?

I'm thinking about buying oil (well spread betting on it)......just going to wait a couple weeks and see what the feeling in the industry is...then re-evaluate.


----------



## lambchop16v

Good news today as it looks like lloyds have the go ahead to start paying dividends again, will be announced next Friday. Been sitting on these for some time awaiting this news, hoping the share price will increase.

Anyone else own lloyds share?

Thanks 
Aaron


----------



## Tricky Red

Any more news or tips?


----------



## m500dpp

I also hold Lloyds, until the Govt sell of their lot the price is unlikely to move much. I am holding HSBC for the divi, the actual price has been a disaster for this accident prone bank, Goldman Sachs have HSBC as a buy with a target price of £7.40, broker views vary wildly!

Within my pension pot I am moving more towards funds, Lindsell Train and Woodford have done very well for me, as have Newton Asian and Newton Global. The market is becoming increasingly volatile and I think the fund managers are better placed to manage this than I am!


----------



## jamest

The funds that I've seen have tended to stay out of shares for the large part especially FTSE100. FTSE250 has faired better but government bonds seem to be doing a lot better.

I put some money in to the Nutmeg last October on a med-high risk portfolio and have got 8% out of it so far which isn't bad.


----------



## Bero

Been watching Transocean (RIG.NYSE) for some time, set $14 as an entry price and though I had missed the opportunity as it rose to nearly $20.

Got the opportunity on Friday at $13.80


----------



## Lowiepete

The WSG shares are now hovering at around 30p. It seems that as soon as it
rises, there's a whole run on selling them. However, some of the buyers are
investing heathy amounts, so not everyone is just profit-taking. I'm currently
on +15.5%, so dead pleased :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## JB052

jamest said:


> I put some money in to the Nutmeg last October on a med-high risk portfolio and have got 8% out of it so far which isn't bad.


Quite a respectable return, was that as an ISA or Share Portfolio?


----------



## Tricky Red

I'm 250% up on my IAG shares. Decent return in 2 years.


----------



## m500dpp

I'm up more than 1000% on Dixons which I bought just before Comet went bust. I am however 23% down on Sainsburys and a bit less on Tescos. My funds are performing well and overall I am 6.5% up after 7 months.

Average stock market return is 6% pa, but I think it is important that people reading this thread are reminded that when you buy shares you will get winners and losers!!!!


----------



## jamest

JB052 said:


> Quite a respectable return, was that as an ISA or Share Portfolio?


It's an ISA, mixture of various things. They give you a breakdown of your portfolio. Mine (risk 7/10) is:

By assets
77% - developed equities
9% - government bonds
8% - corporate bonds
4% - emerging markets equities
2% - other

By continent
51% - europe
27% - north america
19% - asia
3% - other

By sector
22% - financials
22% - consumer
10% - industrials
9% - sovereign
8% - technology
8% - health care
5% - energy
5% - materials
4% - telecommunications
3% - utilities
2% - other

Their management fee is 1%.

Although I've got a much higher % out of my personal share purchases I feel a lot safer with Nutmeg.

If anyone wants to give it a go I can "refer" you. I get £25 added on to my portfolio and you get 3 months of portfolio management free. It's either a minimum of £1,000 upfront with £50 monthly contributions (can be more) or £5,000 upfront.

They've also just launched a pension scheme but I haven't looked in to that yet.


----------



## JB052

Thanks for the info and breakdown,

very tempted, will let you know about referral if I decide to proceed with Nutmeg.


----------



## gtechpete

Lowiepete said:


> The WSG shares are now hovering at around 30p. It seems that as soon as it
> rises, there's a whole run on selling them. However, some of the buyers are
> investing heathy amounts, so not everyone is just profit-taking. I'm currently
> on +15.5%, so dead pleased :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Steve that is great to hear. Glad you bought in and are doing well.

Progress has been slower then expected with the SP, but I have no doubt in due course this will reach dizzy heights and make us both a lot of wonga.


----------



## Bero

m500dpp said:


> *I'm up more than 1000% on Dixons* which I bought just before Comet went bust. I am however 23% down on Sainsburys and a bit less on Tescos. My funds are performing well and overall I am 6.5% up after 7 months.
> 
> Average stock market return is 6% pa, but I think it is important that people reading this thread are reminded that when you buy shares you will get winners and losers!!!!


How's that possible? You would have to buy them at 40p...which they've not been to in recent times!


----------



## jamest

Lowest price they've been is 51.75 which was back in 2003. Comet went bust in 2012. The 2012 low was 125.00. If you did buy in 2012 at the lowest you'd have ~350% which is a far shout from 1000%.


----------



## Bero

jamest said:


> Lowest price they've been is 51.75 which was back in 2003. Comet went bust in 2012. The 2012 low was 125.00. If you did buy in 2012 at the lowest you'd have ~350% which is a far shout from 1000%.


£1.25 to £4.37 is a 250% increase...not 350% 

He said he bought them just before Comet went bust which was the start on Nov....so probably £1.70ish purchase price. Don't get me wrong, 150% increase in 2-2.5years is still a great return.


----------



## jamest

2 is next to 3. Perhaps he meant 100%?


----------



## gtechpete

WSG not far off attacking the 30 region today and some decent volume also.

2015 could be a very interesting summer


----------



## Bero

Bero said:


> Been watching Transocean (RIG.NYSE) for some time, set $14 as an entry price and though I had missed the opportunity as it rose to nearly $20.
> 
> Got the opportunity on Friday at $13.80


Nice 10% rise yesterday, up to $18.90, the Forex on the USD has helped a little too. 34% up in 30 days 

Shame I could not keep that run rate.....would be the richest man in the world after not too long.


----------



## m500dpp

Dixons were actually down to 19p in 2012 and from memory I bought in at around 38p putting approx £400 in. My £400 has grown more than 10x to stand at around £4800 today. The situation is somewhat muddled due to the Carphone merger...........

Regardless of the maths on this the purpose of my post was to stop people running away with the idea that every share was a winner............all investors loose money on some shares hence the need for a good spread, Centrica and Tescos are other examples of my less than perfect share choices!!!!



> Originally Posted by jamest View Post
> Lowest price they've been is 51.75 which was back in 2003. Comet went bust in 2012. The 2012 low was 125.00. If you did buy in 2012 at the lowest you'd have ~350% which is a far shout from 1000%.
> £1.25 to £4.37 is a 250% increase...not 350%
> 
> He said he bought them just before Comet went bust which was the start on Nov....so probably £1.70ish purchase price. Don't get me wrong, 150% increase in 2-2.5years is still a great return.


Heres the Google share price chart:

https://www.google.co.uk/finance?q=LON:DXNS&ei=H9cvVcGsBsX_wAOzgoGoDQ


----------



## lambchop16v

Lowiepete said:


> WSG are apparently "pleased" about the Issue of Convertible Loan Notes raising
> £2.319m. Since then it looks like investors are helping the share price go down.
> Priced at 24.25p as I write. A near 6p drop is 20% of its previous high value.
> Are they thinking that the company is borrowing beyond its means?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Agreed, I find there thinking odd!

Been reading a fair amount about WSG today and people/investors opinion all seem negative which is worrying.

Regards
Aaron


----------



## lambchop16v

Not very good results from WSG today, but then I suppose the Ebola has had an impact on their year. Fingers crossed they can improve this year as my investment isn't looking to healthy!!

On a more positive note I'm hoping FOGL's result in 10-15 days is positive!

Regards
Aaron


----------



## lambchop16v

What's peoples thoughts on WSG's issue of equity today, reading the boards on ADVFN they all seem very negative and to get out asap, be interested to hear people's thoughts on this? 

Thanks 
Aaron


----------



## lambchop16v

Lowiepete said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I prefer to watch how the money talks and today's 3p jump (so far) seems to
> be contradicting the "negative opinions" :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Agree with you on that Steve, sometimes you can read to much. They have the AGM at the end of this month, inverters seem annoyed at the promised contracts that never materialise and the bloated overheads of the top dogs!

Fingers crossed this does end up positive.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## lambchop16v

Lowiepete said:


> Well Aaron, this independent report paints a promising future. I might be wrong,
> but I think they're suggesting it might be worth a punt.
> 
> Once all the hesitant profit-takers have left the scene, I think it could get quite
> exciting - read that as profitable! I'm very sorely tempted to transfer a bit more,
> but it means ignoring the "not all your eggs in one basket" advice. Do I, don't I..?
> 
> I'm in for the long haul, so watching and waiting, patiently.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I'm also in for the long haul as well Steve. As you said patience is the key, could do with some good news as the sp seems to be consistently dropping.

Regards
Aaron


----------



## m4rkymark

I think WSG is a little slow - I decided to go with other stocks and im already 10% up - now looking for something else to make a little on.


----------



## Coachman

m4rkymark said:


> I think WSG is a little slow - I decided to go with other stocks and im already 10% up - now looking for something else to make a little on.


Have a look at CHAL one it re-lists


----------



## Outonawing

Well Done Steve, wish I could make a few investments like that :thumb:


----------



## gtechpete

Outonawing said:


> Well Done Steve, wish I could make a few investments like that :thumb:


You can - manifest desitny!


----------



## davidcraggs

Any thoughts on Sports Direct - currently £3 compared with a peak of £8.15?


----------



## gtechpete

Not the sort of company I would invest in personally but looks very cheap atm on the face of it. My only concern would be if the talk about Mike Ashley taking it private again were true - the possibility of the sp being engineered to go lower so he could buy it back cheaper would concern me.


----------



## gtechpete

Dipped into CNEL today at a price of 1.275.

Not looking for the long term here but should be quick gains in & out.


----------



## STEALTH K3

A few years back I took a £5500k punt on Sirius Minerals SXX took a while to get gains from the but now I am 125% up, with more to come as the mine will be started to be constructed next month.


----------



## danwel

STEALTH K3 said:


> A few years back I took a £5500k punt on Sirius Minerals SXX took a while to get gains from the but now I am 125% up, with more to come as the mine will be started to be constructed next month.


I put 2k in at 19.25 not too long ago and now they're at 44p and WILL go up

Oh and the mine won't be started next month either. It will be a touch longer yet


----------



## STEALTH K3

danwel said:


> I put 2k in at 19.25 not too long ago and now they're at 44p and WILL go up
> 
> Oh and the mine won't be started next month either. It will be a touch longer yet


I read it is starting to be constructed on LSE on the 5th Phase 1


----------



## danwel

STEALTH K3 said:


> I read it is starting to be constructed on LSE on the 5th Phase 1


From what I heard there may be a slight delay.


----------



## STEALTH K3

danwel said:


> From what I heard there may be a slight delay.


Looking back now I should have topped up when they dropped to 8p


----------



## JB052

gtechpete said:


> Dipped into CNEL today at a price of 1.275.
> 
> Not looking for the long term here but should be quick gains in & out.


Can I ask who you by and sell with? I used to use Lloyds Bank but would like to try somewhere different.


----------



## danwel

STEALTH K3 said:


> Looking back now I should have topped up when they dropped to 8p


To be honest I was late to the the party and should've bought at 8p too as I was told about this ages ago but ended up buying at 19.25


----------



## gtechpete

JB052 said:


> Can I ask who you by and sell with? I used to use Lloyds Bank but would like to try somewhere different.


I have always used www.x-o.co.uk

Nice and easy to do it online or even over the phone if your not able to get online.

You pay a standard charge per trade but it's minimal :thumb:


----------



## JB052

gtechpete said:


> I have always used www.x-o.co.uk
> 
> Nice and easy to do it online or even over the phone if your not able to get online.
> 
> You pay a standard charge per trade but it's minimal :thumb:


Cheers.:thumb:


----------



## gtechpete

gtechpete said:


> Steve that is great to hear. Glad you bought in and are doing well.
> 
> Progress has been slower then expected with the SP, but I have no doubt in due course this will reach dizzy heights and make us both a lot of wonga.


Things are really hotting up now, let's hope this is our breakout year. :car:


----------



## JB052

gtechpete said:


> Things are really hotting up now, let's hope this is our breakout year. :car:


Up 7p today.


----------



## gtechpete

JB052 said:


> Up 7p today.


Yeah great to see. Long way to go before my exit target but the tide certainly seems to be turning lately. :thumb:


----------



## NiallSD

STEALTH K3 said:


> A few years back I took a £5500k punt on Sirius Minerals SXX took a while to get gains from the but now I am 125% up, with more to come as the mine will be started to be constructed next month.


Me too.

6 of us in my office have done a fair few thou into sxx.l !!

One of my clients put £50k of his sip into them too


----------



## STEALTH K3

NiallSD said:


> Me too.
> 
> 6 of us in my office have done a fair few thou into sxx.l !!
> 
> One of my clients put £50k of his sip into them too


What price did he get them at to invest £50k, the issues will come in a few years time will be trying to get round the capital gains tax when wanting the money.


----------



## gtechpete

NiallSD said:


> Me too.
> 
> 6 of us in my office have done a fair few thou into sxx.l !!
> 
> One of my clients put £50k of his sip into them too


Will have a read up on these later.

What sort of SP did you get in at?


----------



## STEALTH K3

gtechpete said:


> Will have a read up on these later.
> 
> What sort of SP did you get in at?


I bought 27855 @19p currently 100% up was only last week I was 150% cant really do much till the mine starts producing a few years down the line, seems to me that they will be hovering around the 40p mark


----------



## gtechpete

gtechpete said:


> Dipped into CNEL today at a price of 1.275.
> 
> Not looking for the long term here but should be quick gains in & out.


Sold out today @ 1.82 - think this has still got legs on it and will climb a lot higher over the next few months but need new tyres on the car so needs must.


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Could nintendo be one to watch off the back of the nes???

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NiallSD

Sorry for late reply. 

Client got in about 14 pence. He loves it!!
He reckons that Sirius will be subject to a takeover bid and a sp valuation of about a £1 by the new year. 

I got in at 33.35. 

Also got in on CNEL at 1.40 and apparently their is tasty news on the sunbird project. 

Also I was in tlou.l for a bit too. 

Trouble is the AIM is so unregulated a lot of the stocks are volitile as hell!!


----------



## gtechpete

Mayan (MYN) looks very interesting. Been reading up a lot the last few nights and haven't taken a position yet...But doing some maths now to work out a good entry price. Deffo worth researching IMO :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Shares is something I'd quite like to consider investing in but have no idea where to start and what to look for.


----------



## gtechpete

Ravinder said:


> Shares is something I'd quite like to consider investing in but have no idea where to start and what to look for.


Buy a book called the Naked Trader (basic but very insightful), watch as many Youtube related seminars and lectures on investing/trading as you can find and then finally I would say setup a, "dummy"/play account on a real investing website (for example x-o.co.uk). This will allow you to buy stocks at actual live prices and monitor them over period of weeks/months to get a good feel for the highs and lows of share dealing. All of the real features but protecting your pocket until you are ready to go with real money.

Be vigilant, so many people buy in a hurry and make costly mistakes. It's easy to get carried away with gossip and "hot" tips. The stock market isn't going anywhere, better to study it for a few months then invest in my opinion.

To quote Benjamin Franklin - "An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." These are words to live by and that approach will save you a lot of cash and heartache in the long run :thumb::thumb:


----------



## gtechpete

gtechpete said:


> Mayan (MYN) looks very interesting. Been reading up a lot the last few nights and haven't taken a position yet...But doing some maths now to work out a good entry price. Deffo worth researching IMO :thumb:


Climbed a few % yesterday and up over 20% today.


----------



## Ravinder

I think I will take a small risk and put a small amount of funds into Mayan...


----------



## danwel

Hmmm will have to keep am eye on Mayan for a bit and see if i decide to take the plunge


----------



## Ravinder

danwel said:


> Hmmm will have to keep am eye on Mayan for a bit and see if i decide to take the plunge


You can think about it during the England v scotland game. :lol:


----------



## gtechpete

I knew it was due to rise but didn't see it going up that much that quickly if i'm honest.

It could keep climbing but could fall back as quickly also. Long term I still reckon it's a safe bet though. :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

I've put a small investment into them now. Let's see how it goes. Also, added some more shares in Lloyds Banking Group, whom I work for and already have some shares with from previous. That's more of a long term plan.


----------



## gtechpete

We are looking really solid this morning, primed for another good rise. Let's hope we can hold these gains and keep rocketing.:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

I mainly hold trackers and the odd single investment. I'm no whizz kid at this. Mayan has interested me but I might be too late ?

I use HL for my own ISA and Bestinvest for the SIPP

However, I am looking for lower trading charges; I've come across this company https://www.getstocks.com/ £5.00 frequent trader and £7.00 (£7.00 would most likely be myself). Correction, they don't cover the AIM market


----------



## Ravinder

My shares in MYN don't appear to be doing very well at the moment.


----------



## Darlofan

I had shares years ago (20ish)!! in Millwall Football Club and Coffee Republic. Anyone know how I find out if they still exist/worth anything?


----------



## hontoir

BAE Systems did well out of the US Election.


----------



## gtechpete

Ravinder said:


> My shares in MYN don't appear to be doing very well at the moment.


Was a painful few days, we seem to have hit the bottom and on the way back up now. Good time to buy more and bring down your average share price. Look at dips and peaks as opportunities, to sell some when high (if you want to lower your risk exposure) or alternatively lower your average (buy price) when the SP drops. I bought apx 16m yesterday and not going to add anymore. Just gonna sit back now and wait.



Darlofan said:


> I had shares years ago (20ish)!! in Millwall Football Club and Coffee Republic. Anyone know how I find out if they still exist/worth anything?


My first ever share purchase was in Millwall FC! I was about 13-14 and had to buy through my Uncle. I remember Theo Paphitis came onboard in 1996-1997 and that inspired me to buy some! I didn't hold onto them for long as I sold out to buy a BMX :lol: Would be interesting to see what both of your holdings are worth now if still in existence. Do keep us posted as I would be intrigued to know


----------



## Darlofan

gtechpete said:


> Was a painful few days, we seem to have hit the bottom and on the way back up now. Good time to buy more and bring down your average share price. Look at dips and peaks as opportunities, to sell some when high (if you want to lower your risk exposure) or alternatively lower your average (buy price) when the SP drops. I bought apx 16m yesterday and not going to add anymore. Just gonna sit back now and wait.
> 
> My first ever share purchase was in Millwall FC! I was about 13-14 and had to buy through my Uncle. I remember Theo Paphitis came onboard in 1996-1997 and that inspired me to buy some! I didn't hold onto them for long as I sold out to buy a BMX :lol: Would be interesting to see what both of your holdings are worth now if still in existence. Do keep us posted as I would be intrigued to know


It was probably about the same time. I have some paperwork for them but not sure how I find out what they're worth(if anything!).


----------



## wayne451

gtechpete said:


> Buy a book called the Naked Trader (basic but very insightful), watch as many Youtube related seminars and lectures on investing/trading as you can find and then finally I would say setup a, "dummy"/play account on a real investing website (for example x-o.co.uk). This will allow you to buy stocks at actual live prices and monitor them over period of weeks/months to get a good feel for the highs and lows of share dealing. All of the real features but protecting your pocket until you are ready to go with real money.
> 
> Be vigilant, so many people buy in a hurry and make costly mistakes. It's easy to get carried away with gossip and "hot" tips. The stock market isn't going anywhere, better to study it for a few months then invest in my opinion.
> 
> To quote Benjamin Franklin - "An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." These are words to live by and that approach will save you a lot of cash and heartache in the long run :thumb::thumb:


I would agree with most of what you put on there, with one exception - Naked Trader.

Buying books of that nature is a fools game. 'Buy my book on becoming a millionaire' for a few quid? If it genuinely had any strategy and actually worked it would in itself create its own problems.

My overall holdings are 6 figures. I combine research, technical analysis, sentiment trading etc.

You can make a lot of money on the markets, you can also lose it faster.

My tips would be, without divulging my own strategy;
1) Keep most of your money on the FTSE. Think of it as 'underpinning' riskier AIM moves. Trading on AIM with large spreads is high risk. If you have decent money on there you'll regularly get 'negotiated trades' when trying to sell.
2) Set your targets and stick to them, particularly with selling.
3) Be dynamic and be prepared to look at things again. What looked like a good investment can turn to **** quite easily, especially on AIM shares.
4) Look through the finances. 
5) Take profits. I was up a massive amount years ago and didn't take my profit or stake out. It turned out that the previous report of hitting oil was replaced with 'sorry, it was actually water'. It wiped £116k off my portfolio in the time I went for a smoke! 😂
7) Don't exceed 6/7/8 shares. You need to keep up to date with things, google searches with timescales are your friend. You should have certain checks you do each day. I beat the market by finding confirmation of clinical drug approval before an RNS was issued. I filled my boots and then told others. 😂 (Or get more shares but keep the ratio of money towards AIM shares as a 1 in 6/7/8)
8) Don't think it's a get rich quick scheme. It's not. 
9) Have some luck.
10) If it smells like a fish and looks like a fish it probably is a fish but the MM's will claim it's a newt/whale. You're trying to make money but the big fish make money from creating a market. Remember that above anything else.


----------



## gtechpete

I wouldn't agree with that actually. The book's author never claims to be able to make anybody (or everybody) a millionaire. It certainly isn't a book for people who have indepth knowledge already but for somebody new to the markets, I honestly think it breaks it down well. Is it an entry level book? Yes 100%, but we all have to start somewhere.

Agree with what you said though. Personally I have no interest in FTSE and only trade on AIM as like the high risk/high reward but each to their own.


----------



## cadmunkey

wayne451 said:


> 7) Don't exceed 6/7/8 shares.


Can't agree with that sorry, diversity is your friend and research consistently shows that having too small a concentrated portfolio is a recipe for disaster when **** hits the fan. (See your point 5!)
You also forgot 11) Always reinvest your dividends :thumb:
Don't underestimate the power of compounding. Portfolio returns over a lifetime depend upon it.


----------



## Ravinder

Well, Mayan Energy continues to do poo. I'm down £850 in 2 and a half months. Boooo! However, my Lloyds Banking Group shares seem to be doing a lot better!


----------



## cadmunkey

Ravinder said:


> Well, Mayan Energy continues to do poo. I'm down £850 in 2 and a half months.


What made you choose Mayan? Looking at their figures and stats its an absolute basket case of a share. Was it a share tip from a friend?


----------



## Ravinder

Just what I read from here on the thread and the little bit of reading that I did s few months ago. I didn't put a massive amount in. Initially it looked promising but after about 3 weeks, the share price just tumbled.


----------



## cadmunkey

Best to do your own research, just following the herd is a bit of a mugs game


----------



## m500dpp

Two not exactly tips but worth looking at:

AFC Energy. Loss making but have some serious investments from Schroders and Abramavich. They make "green" hydrogen powered electric generators for industrial use, and have some decent contracts already in place. All development done they are now in the final commercialisation phase.

Immupharma. In the late stage testing a drug treating lupus, final approval expected later in the year . The only other drug to treat lupus isnt at all effective, IMM's drug is much cheaper and so far proving effective. Drug will probably be licenced to one of the majors, potential to be a billion pound blockbuster.

Both are speculative, I have a modest amount in each!

Update, decent gains on both today AFC have announced a breakthrough in cost of hydrogen electricity production, IMM Lupuzor trials going very well........


----------



## m500dpp

IMM up 40% today closing at 84.5p the company's own broker (ie treat with caution!) has a target price of 181. Recent communication stated that whatever deal they do with lupuzor will target maximum return to shareholders. 

AFC have announced longer lasting fuel rods and technology that reduces the cost of electricity from hydrogen still further, shares up 30% today to 13.98p, again their own broker has a target price of around 70p. Current price is below the years high.

Invest at your own risk of course!!!!!


----------



## Tricky Red

I've been in Immupharma for around three months and bought in at 49p. Nice to see developments and good prospects with the trials. Various forums are anticipating a future company valuation of over $1bn if trials are positive and a licensing deal is made.


----------



## waqasr

Tricky Red said:


> I've been in Immupharma for around three months and bought in at 49p. Nice to see developments and good prospects with the trials. Various forums are anticipating a future company valuation of over $1bn if trials are positive and a licensing deal is made.


Quick question. I dont know anything about stocks and shares, But just looking at Immupharma stock chart, 3 months ago it was around £55ish, today its £95. How did you buy it at 49p? Or am I looking at something completely wrong?


----------



## cadmunkey

waqasr said:


> Quick question. I dont know anything about stocks and shares, But just looking at Immupharma stock chart, 3 months ago it was around £55ish, today its £95. How did you buy it at 49p? Or am I looking at something completely wrong?


Chart is in p not £... and three months ago you could buy for less than 50.


----------



## m500dpp

IMM now 121p so a nice 120% gain for me since May, AFC not spectacular but a useful 20% up in the same time. Who needs Bitcon lol!


----------



## Spoony

m500dpp said:


> IMM now 121p so a nice 120% gain for me since May, AFC not spectacular but a useful 20% up in the same time. Who needs Bitcon lol!


Good job

Something that's always interested me but I've bever done enough research to be able to trade yet.


----------



## m500dpp

> Something that's always interested me but I've bever done enough research to be able to trade yet.


Might be worth logging onto hargreaves lansdown and running a virtual portfolio to get the feel of it. Funds are probably a better start for beginers, have a look at Lindsell Train UK and Global, fundsmith, Japan core alpha, newton global as a start. Woodford is noted as a star investment manager but his recent performance has been just awful, I've sold out.

I'm not into day trading more buy and hold. Terry Smith of fundsmith has the motto, Buy good companies, dont overpay, do nothing. Lindsell Train are similar and it's a style I favour


----------



## JB052

m500dpp said:


> IMM now 121p so a nice 120% gain for me since May, AFC not spectacular but a useful 20% up in the same time. Who needs Bitcon lol!


Any others you consider are worth a punt?


----------



## Tricky Red

m500dpp said:


> IMM now 121p so a nice 120% gain for me since May, AFC not spectacular but a useful 20% up in the same time. Who needs Bitcon lol!


Yes, trading at 130p now and I reckon the upside could be larger


----------



## m500dpp

> Yes, trading at 130p now and I reckon the upside could be larger


Yes I agree, some French outfit (Alto) have been buying and now own nearly 4%.

I don't have any other shares that I think might make serious money, it's worth mentioning that I invested £250 in the hotly tipped Max Petroleum and they went bust. Equally £250 in Amara mining (big gold reserve in Nigeria, what could possibly go wrong?) were bought out by Perseus whose shares have dropped so I'm just about breaking even. I've put a lot more in AFC and Immupharma as the investment case is more secure. Not every investment works out as you would hope!


----------



## Tricky Red

m500dpp said:


> Yes I agree, some French outfit (Alto) have been buying and now own nearly 4%.
> 
> I don't have any other shares that I think might make serious money, it's worth mentioning that I invested £250 in the hotly tipped Max Petroleum and they went bust. Equally £250 in Amara mining (big gold reserve in Nigeria, what could possibly go wrong?) were bought out by Perseus whose shares have dropped so I'm just about breaking even. I've put a lot more in AFC and Immupharma as the investment case is more secure. Not every investment works out as you would hope!


Completely agree but there does appear to be safety in opinion on this particular company. I'm not counting any chickens though.


----------



## shine247

Could be of interest longer term as part of a portfolio and if you consider what Tritax has done, it could be worth a punt.

DYOR

http://www.eurologisticsincome.co.uk/eurologisticsincome/


----------



## Starbuck88

Interested in hearing what platforms you are all using to do this?


----------



## m500dpp

Hargreaves Lansdowne and youinvest (aj bell) both have decent trading platforms there are loadsmore but I use those 2.


----------



## Tricky Red

Got into VELA recently, though not early enough. Up nearly 60% today alone. 

Looking at another today but only researching


----------



## Soapybubbles

Hi all

Can anyone with knowledge on share schemes give me a idiots version of what this "finance jargon" means.

I'm employed by TP and have shares through the share save scheme. I like to keep an eye on the current value and any on goings within the company regarding shares.

I can't understand what this means.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/trav...HJlZ2lvbgNHQgRzeW1ib2wDVFBLLkw-?.tsrc=applewf


----------



## cadmunkey

Soapybubbles said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone with knowledge on share schemes give me a idiots version of what this "finance jargon" means.
> 
> I'm employed by TP and have shares through the share save scheme. I like to keep an eye on the current value and any on goings within the company regarding shares.
> 
> I can't understand what this means.


Your Chief Digital Officer sold some of her shares.


----------



## m500dpp

> I'm employed by TP and have shares through the share save scheme.


Anybody who has access to a sharesave scheme should max out as I did with HSBC, it really is about the only investment where you really cannot loose and the gains over a 3 or 5 year period are often very high.


----------



## Soapybubbles

m500dpp said:


> Anybody who has access to a sharesave scheme should max out as I did with HSBC, it really is about the only investment where you really cannot loose and the gains over a 3 or 5 year period are often very high.


Generally speaking yes you are right, however the share price with TP is struggling this year.

I took a share save out 2 year ago at a price of £16.16 (that's with 20% discount) however the share price has only been above that a handful of times all year.


----------



## m500dpp

But of course when the scheme matures if the share price is below the option price you just take your money back, and thats the worst case scenario.


----------



## Soapybubbles

m500dpp said:


> But of course when the scheme matures if the share price is below the option price you just take your money back, and thats the worst case scenario.


That's correct,however we no longer receive any "bonus interest" as we used to,for saving with them.


----------



## m500dpp

IMM hit 180p today (purchase 55p in May 16) staying in, trials complete and users have asked to continue outside the official trials.

AFC energy back where they started, so I'm even, long term hold for me, I have a modest investment.


----------



## Tricky Red

m500dpp said:


> IMM hit 180p today (purchase 55p in May 16) staying in, trials complete and users have asked to continue outside the official trials.
> 
> AFC energy back where they started, so I'm even, long term hold for me, I have a modest investment.


I'm still in - bought at 52p around June 17 IIRC


----------



## m500dpp

IMM now at 125p, results of the critical 3rd stage due mid April. Many punters are suggesting a price of 280p between now and the results and even higher after. This is HIGH RISK if the results are not good the company could collapse by the end of the year...............Do your own research!!!!

I'm staying in for the time being, if the price rises significantly before the results I may sell some to keep my original investment safe, or I might not, just depends how it unfolds!


----------



## cadmunkey

m500dpp said:


> IMM now at 125p, results of the critical 3rd stage due mid April. Many punters are suggesting a price of 280p between now and the results and even higher after. This is HIGH RISK if the results are not good the company could collapse by the end of the year...............Do your own research!!!!
> 
> I'm staying in for the time being, if the price rises significantly before the results I may sell some to keep my original investment safe, or I might not, just depends how it unfolds!


Looks overvalued now for anyone thinking about buying.


----------



## m500dpp

Motley fools comments (FWW):
hTTps://www.fool.co.uk/investing/20...ap-stock-could-be-a-millionaire-maker-in-2018

Finncap have put a target price of £8.30 IF the trials are successful, and gets FDA approval.

Very lengthy discussion on ADFN Here:

https://uk.advfn.com/stock-market/london/immupharma-IMM/share-chat?page=845&xref=chatnav_i_0_t

At the risk of stating the obvious this is HIGH RISK, do your own research!


----------



## Tricky Red

There is a lot of rubbish on ADVFN - filter it out and you 'might' get a better viewpoint.


----------



## wayne451

m500dpp said:


> Motley fools comments (FWW):
> hTTps://www.fool.co.uk/investing/20...ap-stock-could-be-a-millionaire-maker-in-2018
> 
> Finncap have put a target price of £8.30 IF the trials are successful, and gets FDA approval.
> 
> Very lengthy discussion on ADFN Here:
> 
> https://uk.advfn.com/stock-market/london/immupharma-IMM/share-chat?page=845&xref=chatnav_i_0_t
> 
> At the risk of stating the obvious this is HIGH RISK, do your own research!


Lupus failures are the norm, recent one here;
https://endpts.com/failed-again-sanofis-ablynx-reports-phii-lupus-flop/

I'm in another small cap that's targeting lupus, amongst other things, so keep my eyes peeled for others that bomb on autoimmune.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Soapybubbles said:


> Generally speaking yes you are right, however the share price with TP is struggling this year.
> 
> I took a share save out 2 year ago at a price of £16.16 (that's with 20% discount) however the share price has only been above that a handful of times all year.


TP share price fell to 52w low last week of £11.92. Gulp

Recovered to a close of £12.34 today. I paid £16.16 2.5years ago.

Seriously considering withdrawing my investment now, before the close of the 3yr term in October.


----------



## m500dpp

Well I bought IMM at 55p and have now sold sufficient to get my stake back plus a 10% profit and have left the rest in place. I'm now only invested profits so have hedged my risk. Lots of forecasts of an £8 share price on good results, but few are mentioning that failure could mean 10 or 20 p share price. Results are due mid April, time will tell.


----------



## Tricky Red

m500dpp said:


> Well I bought IMM at 55p and have now sold sufficient to get my stake back plus a 10% profit and have left the rest in place. I'm now only invested profits so have hedged my risk. Lots of forecasts of an £8 share price on good results, but few are mentioning that failure could mean 10 or 20 p share price. Results are due mid April, time will tell.


I'm going to see what the market does with this one next week and should it get back to heady levels of 190p, I might just trade 25% of my holding which will give me a free ride on profits. I don't really want to give up more than this if I can.


----------



## wayne451

I see IMM got spanked today as it failed to meet its endpoints.

Hope you guys didn't lose too much.


----------



## cadmunkey

wayne451 said:


> I see IMM got spanked today as it failed to meet its endpoints.
> 
> Hope you guys didn't lose too much.


Classic momentum trap, unfortunately talked up alot on internet share forums which is always a warning sign to me.


----------

